# 2015 Elite Pics and specs



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

thanks for posting. much appreciated.


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the string stop. I love their finish too.


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

So they got slower?


----------



## ju993rnaut (Aug 20, 2012)

So I guess I can put my hopes for a 33+" speed bow back in the drawer.:sad:


----------



## Ironfrog97 (Feb 16, 2012)

Keeping my answer with speed mods


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

Check the link Synergy
http://vimeo.com/107848229


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

If this was Mathews they would get destroyed but I'm sure these will be the best thing since sliced bred and flush toilets! Personally these look very antiquated


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

looks good Nick.....Doesn't look like my 32 is going anywhere soon.......


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

ju993rnaut said:


> So I guess I can put my hopes for a 33+" speed bow back in the drawer.:sad:


If you find one ill buy it lol


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was hoping they released something a little faster to keep me from going back to Bear but I guess not.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

2015 Catalog Link
http://togllc.com/emma/html/Elite2015Catalog.pdf


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

They spent all their money on Levi and only had a few bucks left to put towards their 2015 lineup...lol

The Synergy looks really nice but I'm definitely not impressed by the speed or mass weight


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

4.4#'s really?


----------



## JMBIGORANGE (Dec 31, 2013)

Very disappointing


----------



## Hog77 (Dec 27, 2013)

So where can i see the full lineup, is the energy 32 and 35 still there for 2015


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Good looking stuff.. Id like to give that Victory a whirl...:darkbeer:

Why some of u guys keep whining about speed... Watch the video link above... Pete explicitly states he aint into the speed game.. But yet some of u guys get all butt hurt and B**** anyway.... lol...


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone read the info in the description above? Talking about what their calling "pro kote" on cams and mods? Hopefully the chipping and cracking of the old days are gone! Far as speed in a target rig, not necessary in my opinion.. Also I for one am glad Pete stuck true to his word and is staying away from the speed game. Just my thoughts


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Awesome! An Orange Victory will be what I will be shooting next year!


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes energy series stayed


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

02transam said:


> So they got slower?


1 target bow @ 39" ATA 

And 

1 hunting bow with a large brace height 7 3/8 brace height. If they put the brace to 7" it would basically be the answer.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hog77 said:


> So where can i see the full lineup, is the energy 32 and 35 still there for 2015


Yes they are still there


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Price on the victory??


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Like how they were so creative and used a name for a new bow that was used back in 2007.
Really shows how uncreative Elite is these days.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> Hate to bash too much until I shoot them but seems a snooze fest.


Pretty much my opinion of 99% of new bows being released. Spec tweaks and that is about it.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Good looking stuff.. Id like to give that Victory a whirl...:darkbeer:
> 
> Why some of u guys keep whining about speed... Watch the video link above... Pete explicitly states he aint into the speed game.. But yet u guys B**** anyway.... lol...


I think he needs to keep a few bows above 330IBO to stay relevant hence them keeping the Energy line up. That target bow looks like it will be very popular... Good call by Pete to staff some pro shooters and ask what they need. Imagine Levi this year with a true Elite target bow.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Victory seems like a good replacement for the tour.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Happens every year...

Elite releases they're very shootable bows and people scream "WHERE'S THE SPEED BOW???!?!??!?!?"

ELITE IS NOT A SPEED BOW COMPANY!!! GET OVER IT!


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm extremely interested in the "victory"


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

We got the Synergy and I believe this is by far the smoothest bow yet. The draw cycle is very very different but its got a draw back I think my customers will throw down 1st...... 28" 60# 302gr arrow...... 280fps


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the new grips. but how does one know if he needs a low / med grip?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

I thought they were bringing out a shoot through riser!!! Wrong again!!!!


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Liking the Synergy. I will have to shoot it based off some early reviews I have heard of it. I do wish however that the Synergy has 1" Less brace height.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

ju993rnaut said:


> So I guess I can put my hopes for a 33+" speed bow back in the drawer.:sad:


There are already a ton out if you look elsewhere. To name one: Strother Rush XT - 33 3/8" ATA, 6 38" BH, 345 IBO


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a love/hate relationship with Elite. I love the look, quality and finish, I hate how inaccurate *I am* at long range with their bows.
The Synergy has caught my eye, at 33+- inches it's right in my wheelhouse.
I like their philosophy too; speed isn't one of my top desires in a hunting bow.
I'll be sure to check it out at the show….along with a slew of others.
Awesome time of year, hunting and new bow season!


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

Weak


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Elite. I love the look, quality and finish, I hate how inaccurate *I am* at long range with their bows.
> The Synergy has caught my eye, at 33+- inches it's right in my wheelhouse.
> I like their philosophy too; speed isn't one of my top desires in a hunting bow.
> I'll be sure to check it out at the show….along with a slew of others.
> Awesome time of year, hunting and new bow season!


Yep. Just wish it'd quit raining and blowing 20+mph


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

[SUB][/SUB]"Synergy" what a boring name.

Synergy this....I guess no money for you.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

i like it


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Chris1ny said:


> "Synergy" what a boring name.


I agree. I always choose my bows based on their names alone. Should have named it E33.5, that would be way more interesting.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Pretty cool bows. Bet they don't sell like the energy's did last year. But I think elite will continue to do well. Speed is pretty over rated anyway. Probably would have been one of the top bows of the year if they had it under 4 lbs. 
Really love their finish. Can't wait to shoot one!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Why complain about weight ? You don't shoot it bare bow for hunting ? 8 ounces isn't that big of a deal is it ?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

325 so that means 300-310fps 4.4# nice !


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

MSRP on the victories?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

IrregularPulse said:


> MSRP on the victories?


Haven't figured that out. That's the only thing I'm interested in


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

rutjunky said:


> Pretty cool bows. Bet they don't sell like the energy's did last year. But I think elite will continue to do well. Speed is pretty over rated anyway. Probably would have been one of the top bows of the year if they had it under 4 lbs.
> Really love their finish. Can't wait to shoot one!


U ever shot a sub 4lb bow? accurately? lol... it usually takes a good amount of mass to get them to aim right... Only thing sub 4lbers are good for... carrying long distances.. that about it... Of course just my opinion..


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

eclark53520 said:


> Happens every year...
> 
> Elite releases they're very shootable bows and people scream "WHERE'S THE SPEED BOW???!?!??!?!?"
> 
> ELITE IS NOT A SPEED BOW COMPANY!!! GET OVER IT!


I agree with this.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Victory interests me. Hopefully I can find a dealer with one so I can actually try it out. Also, besides the lack of side plates, the grip on the Victory looks to be different than other Elites.


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Well Mathews is no longer with "Slowest" flagship bow in production....that now goes to company "Thats Trying to dethrone Mathews" haha yep try again next year guys.As for the mass weight at 4.4lbs,bows that shoot 30-40fps faster weigh the same,or less then that....just think about that.Also why did they change the finish of their bows if they just got their previous finish issues resolve last year with Cerekote???


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Huntin Hard said:


> Why complain about weight ? You don't shoot it bare bow for hunting ? 8 ounces isn't that big of a deal is it ?


It is for the guys that only ever look at the specs sheet and somehow know everything.


----------



## WAAC (Jun 11, 2013)

FWIW.. I was told MSRP is 949.00 for all bows. Target colors are 1249.00


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

I like the look of the grip on the victory. Time will tell


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Looks like just 2 new bows...1 hunting 1 target.

Very conservative in design and as far as introducing any new technology, I don't see any.

If you were waiting for something different, other than Axle to Axle length..33.5 inches and 39 inches...not a lot different.

I've been waiting to buy a new hunting bow for a couple of years now and decided to wait to see each manufacturer's 2015 models.

I did test shoot the E-32 and E-35 last year and didn't buy...but I guess I should give the Synergy 33.5 a try out, just to satisfy my curiosity.

They are nice looking bows...


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

CaptainClutch said:


> Well Mathews is no longer with "Slowest" flagship bow in production....that now goes to company "Thats Trying to dethrone Mathews" haha yep try again next year guys.As for the mass weight at 4.4lbs,bows that shoot 30-40fps faster weight the same,or less then that....just think about that.Alao why did they change the finish of their bows if they just got their previous finish issues resolve last year with Cerekote???


Anybody else have a hard time understanding this? or just me?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

eclark53520 said:


> It is for the guys that only ever look at the specs sheet and somehow know everything.


Exactly!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

WAAC said:


> FWIW.. I was told MSRP is 949.00 for all bows. Target colors are 1249.00


That'll be sweet. That means 900$ probably at dealers for black


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Anybody else have a hard time understanding this? or just me?



Vodka, or paint.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Pete made it sound like it's a big deal with the string stop. are there any different with them over the one that is on a e- 32/35?

http://vimeo.com/107848229


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Yooper-travler said:


> Vodka, or paint.


Ill go with the paint... huff huff give... huff huff give....


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Huntin Hard said:


> That'll be sweet. That means 900$ probably at dealers for black


Wish I had the kind of money one must have to think $900 for a bow is "sweet". Perhaps in 2017, I'll shoot one  Or pick one up for $650-$700 here in a couple months.


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

He shoots Mathews, that explains it. Haha


----------



## MSP21 (Mar 7, 2003)

First let me say that I have been an Elite shooter for about 7 years now, and owned 4 of their bows. I love the products that Elite makes and love the company. That being said, I do not think that Elite made any significant improvements to their line and in fact I believe that their 2015 sales of the new bows will not be as strong as last years line. 

Why on earth would you make a new flagship bow that shoots slower than last years flagship line? I find it hard to believe that the Synergy could shoot better/smoother than the Energy line but I have not shot one yet. I also think it was stupid to reuse the old name "Synergy". I owned an original Synergy and my Energy32 is literally light years ahead of it, so why reuse the name. The only areas that they changed for the looks if it were the use of Cerakote, which I personally thing was an application issue not a material issue. If Elite felt that Cerakote was not working than there were many other good options available, but this is not a change that many people will notice IMO. The other thing was the string stop. I am guessing that making string stoops in-house saves them money because there is no way I will believe that the Limbsaver stop was inadequate or could be improved upon in terms of performance. 

The 2015 line is confusing  as hell and I am an Elite fan through and through... I understand that they don't build speed bows but I find it hard to believe that they couldn't build one for the sake of taking up more marketshare.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

eclark53520 said:


> I agree. I always choose my bows based on their names alone. Should have named it E33.5, that would be way more interesting.


Unlike you, I don't always buy my bows based on name. However I would not buy a bow based on name.

Put some money where your mouth is and buy this bow. I will be spending my money on another 2015 bow.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

fasteddie2488 said:


> We got the Synergy and I believe this is by far the smoothest bow yet. The draw cycle is very very different but its got a draw back I think my customers will throw down 1st...... 28" 60# 302gr arrow...... 280fps



Wow! That's.......pretty slow. I can only assume that bow needs a tuneup. My 2011 Pulse at 28" and 60 lbs shoots a 333 grain arrow 298 fps.

No Elite is not a speed bow company but not everybody has a 30" DL or pulls 70 lbs. For shorter DL archers and those who pull lower DW, speed is a concern.


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just to clear things up not every mathews shooter is a d-bag!! Sorry for that guy up there who makes the rest of us look bad!


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Perhaps the need for speed is waning and a more comfortable draw curve is on the way back. No more having to drop weight or back off limb bolts.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I see nothing that excites me personally. Guess I better order a Decree. Was kinda hoping that the elites would be the way I leaned, but I think I will wait and see what they do next year!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Arbowhunter32 said:


> Just to clear things up not every mathews shooter is a d-bag!! Sorry for that guy up there who makes the rest of us look bad!


lol.. no worries... that was kinda funny... I for one like most mathews shooters...


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

ChuckA84 said:


> They spent all their money on Levi and only had a few bucks left to put towards their 2015 lineup...lol
> 
> The Synergy looks really nice but I'm definitely not impressed by the speed or mass weight


I'm a Levi fan, but that is funny.

As for the '15, I bet they are a pleasure to shoot, just not sure they are much improved from the E series.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Well I'm sure they will shoot nice. Will the Synergy be a big difference over the E35....we'll have to see. The Victory looks like a winner for sure (no pun intended).:wink:
I would rather have seen the BH at 7" and been around the 330 mark but that is me.
I do think they are losing a section of the market without a bow in the 340's.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

krojemann said:


> I'm a Levi fan, but that is funny.
> 
> As for the '15, I bet they are a pleasure to shoot, just not sure they are much improved from the E series.


Haha when they agreed to pay him so much every time he wins they must have forgotten that he does win just about every time


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like the Answer is safe.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Victory looks like a nice target bow should be good on the spot game .But I think the synergy is boring many bows that are out there that will do the same thing for several hundred dollars cheaper.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> U ever shot a sub 4lb bow? accurately? lol... it usually takes a good amount of mass to get them to aim right... Only thing sub 4lbers are good for... carrying long distances.. that about it... Of course just my opinion..


Yeah, had an element that I was very accurate with. Loved that bow. Had a destroyer that was lighter than that, that I shot well. A black ice that I shot very well. And now a maxxis 31 that is probably the best I've ever shot in my entire life. I'm not a great shot by any means, but I did take 1st place in the tri county rod and gun club shoot. 54 archers in the Hunter class. Shot a 419 that weekend. That was with my element.
I'm in no way at all saying anything bad about Elite or their new bow. Just ALOT of guys want a light bow for a hunting bow. That's exactly why the element done so well in sales. That and Hoyt knows how to advertise! Lol. 
For real though, I love the new elite on paper. I'm ALL about a smooth bow. That's my number 1 deciding factor on buying a bow. It was designed for hunters and I think they hit every aspect the Hunter needs. Even if it's a little heavier than some would like. Again, good for elite. I really like their bows.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Chris1ny said:


> Unlike you, I don't always buy my bows based on name. However I would not buy a bow based on name.
> 
> Put some money where your mouth is and buy this bow. I will be spending my money on another 2015 bow.


I have a 2014 E32...so....no.

You can buy whatever you want...basing it on the name is pretty juvenile.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

I wish just Loop and string leeches they send in it.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

Dissapointed.... I mean they could have at least added one of the letters of the alphabet behind Energy to change the name some like Mathews does


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

13bonatter69 said:


> I see nothing that excites me personally. Guess I better order a Decree. Was kinda hoping that the elites would be the way I leaned, but I think I will wait and see what they do next year!


First impression off of specs has me feeling like you. I still would like to shoot it first before I jump to conclusions. But initial thoughts:

Everyone seems to want lighter faster shorter and this years release is heavier, slower and longer.

Time will tell


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

fasteddie2488 said:


> We got the Synergy and I believe this is by far the smoothest bow yet. The draw cycle is very very different but its got a draw back I think my customers will throw down 1st...... 28" 60# 302gr arrow...... 280fps


Energy 32 at same specs is over 305fps. Hmmmm


----------



## billmohunter (Jul 30, 2014)

speed, speed, speed, I bet if someone came out with a 400 fps bow that weighed 3 pounds with a 4" brace height, cool lookling finish, and name, but couldn't group arrows at 20 yards there would still be some lined up to buy it


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

In light of the name recycling program, can Perfected Excellence come back????? That was much better.


----------



## greasewyo (Nov 24, 2008)

Very disappointed have owned 3 elites in the last 5 years. I live in the west and do allot of elk and other big game hunting, it is what i live for. The fact that Elite does not come out with a replacement for the pulse will turn me off and already started looking at different bows. Out west we need flat shooting bow, the pulse no speed demon for sure but was a quick shootable bow so lets not shoot for being the fastest, but lets get a bow that is fast and shootable. Pulse the best bow I have shot and have shot a few, tried the e35 next to carbon spider 34, 17 fps slower than the spider unfing believable. So yes Elite we you are not into speed bows you never where but think of us guys out west one time. Will be looking for a different bow company.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

and the old logo


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

greasewyo said:


> Very disappointed have owned 3 elites in the last 5 years. I live in the west and do allot of elk and other big game hunting, it is what i live for. The fact that Elite does not come out with a replacement for the pulse will turn me off and already started looking at different bows. Out west we need flat shooting bow, the pulse no speed demon for sure but was a quick shootable bow so lets not shoot for being the fastest, but lets get a bow that is fast and shootable. Pulse the best bow I have shot and have shot a few, tried the e35 next to carbon spider 34, 17 fps slower than the spider unfing believable. So yes Elite we you are not into speed bows you never where but think of us guys out west one time. Will be looking for a different bow company.


I like speed as much as the next guy, but have you every plotted out the trajectory difference with a mid weight arrow (say around 430-450gr) and 17fps difference? Even at 70+ yards its not as much as you think.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

greasewyo said:


> Very disappointed have owned 3 elites in the last 5 years. I live in the west and do allot of elk and other big game hunting, it is what i live for. The fact that Elite does not come out with a replacement for the pulse will turn me off and already started looking at different bows. Out west we need flat shooting bow, the pulse no speed demon for sure but was a quick shootable bow so lets not shoot for being the fastest, but lets get a bow that is fast and shootable. Pulse the best bow I have shot and have shot a few, tried the e35 next to carbon spider 34, 17 fps slower than the spider unfing believable. So yes Elite we you are not into speed bows you never where but think of us guys out west one time. Will be looking for a different bow company.


They explained numerous times that the Pulse was such a low seller it didn't make sense to keep producing it. <2% of sales I believe...been a while though so that number could be wrong.

It has a cult following, for sure, but it's just too small for them to invest in.


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

reaper159 said:


> 4.4#'s really?


My first thought was that it must weigh a lot.

4.4 pounds - you gotta be kidding.

No way I'm interested....


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Didn't realize so many people have shot these yet. Lots of solid hands-on reviews here...:wink:

As for the 2015 line, I like the minor tweeks such as the improved coating and the new stopper. My E32 is a pleasure to shoot so any improvements were bonuses for me. The Synergy is a great looking bow and I cannot wait to shoot it and compare it to the Energy line. The Victory looks great as well, I just don't shoot targets/spots so I don't have a need for it.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Seems to me this new bow is a decent bow for hunters in the East although I can't understand why it needs be that heavy. Also don't see the need for the 32 and the 35 now. In fact if they had made this one four pounds even and 10 FPS faster by taking the brace down 1/2" they would only need it, the target and the women's bow to cover 85 percent of the market for binary cam users.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

billmohunter said:


> speed, speed, speed, I bet if someone came out with a 400 fps bow that weighed 3 pounds with a 4" brace height, cool lookling finish, and name, but couldn't group arrows at 20 yards there would still be some lined up to buy it


Great point, but I think we all agree that the e32 is a very shootable bow and not the fastest on the market. A slower version of the same thing does not intrigue me personally. The e35 is also faster and one of the most stable bows ever built. So why would someone want to get a slower bow that does the same thing?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Chris1ny said:


> Unlike you, I don't always buy my bows based on name. However I would not buy a bow based on name.
> 
> Put some money where your mouth is and buy this bow. I will be *wasting* my money on another 2015 bow.


Bows dont make the much of an improvement from one year to the next. Just wasting your money if your happy with your current bow.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Seems to me this new bow is a decent bow for hunters in the East although I can't understand why it needs be that heavy. Also don't see the need for the 32 and the 35 now. In fact if they had made this one four pounds even and 10 FPS faster by taking the brace down 1/2" they would only need it, the target and the women's bow to cover 85 percent of the market for binary cam users.


I think you put it the best way.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> Anybody else have a hard time understanding this? or just me?


Having a hard time understanding the dethrown statement... i thought they already had been dethrowned. :set1_thinking:


----------



## barnold1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anybody confirmed if the wooden grip in the 2015 catalog is a tourqeless with a screw hole?


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

They are putting out bows with similar speeds to most Mathews bows and people complain.. Also, no other company has a backwall or valley like an elite... Try hanging any other bow from a nail at full draw and see how many take off


----------



## bsp5019 (Oct 1, 2007)

greasewyo said:


> Very disappointed have owned 3 elites in the last 5 years. I live in the west and do allot of elk and other big game hunting, it is what i live for. The fact that Elite does not come out with a replacement for the pulse will turn me off and already started looking at different bows. Out west we need flat shooting bow, the pulse no speed demon for sure but was a quick shootable bow so lets not shoot for being the fastest, but lets get a bow that is fast and shootable. Pulse the best bow I have shot and have shot a few, tried the e35 next to carbon spider 34, 17 fps slower than the spider unfing believable. So yes Elite we you are not into speed bows you never where but think of us guys out west one time. Will be looking for a different bow company.


How does speed triumph shootability, especially out West? Seriously?

In my experiences in shooting and hunting out West, you typically get and have to take longer shots (virtue of hunting a bigger animal compared to here in the east). I would much rather have a bow that's quick, but extremely shootable because in IMO shootability translates to accuracy, than a bow that burns the barn doors off with speed, but isn't shootable. I would think its more important to hit your target precisely, than it would be to hit your target less accurately at only 5-10 fps faster?


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

mhill said:


> Bows dont make the much of an improvement from one year to the next. Just wasting your money if your happy with your current bow.


BINGO. This guy gets it. Walking into a pro shop and paying retail for a bow year in and year out is a waste of money. 

One year to the next is subtle tweaks from every bow company out there. To expect any bow company to do something amazing every year is delusional. I am not disappointed in this release or any other one we will see because I do not expect much. 



I will admit I do not understand the straight up reuse of a bow name from 2007. At least the Energy got numbers added to it. It just lacks creativity and originality. Might be the greatest bow ever built but give it its own dang name.


----------



## Zatarra (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow the haterz have really come out. Whining and complaining about factors that arent even valid points. Complaints about speed, complaints about improving the coatings, it might appear to those reading that you might be a bit jealous and brand loyal "fan-boy", a.k.a. "chevy is better than ford" <-- this kinda garbage. There are different types of bows with different designs and different advantages, no ONE bow does it all. 

I think the changes they made this year are quite worth while. However, 10FPS more or 10FPS less DOES NOT affect how I shoot that deer! It still dies just the same.

Be jealous, or just go buy one, make a choice- but stop whining.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

Fanboy pot meet fanboy kettle.


----------



## jpenz7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Shot one loved it... Already got one ordered now to sell the creed


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

jpenz7 said:


> Shot one loved it... Already got one ordered now to sell the creed


I beat ya. Already got 2 Elite Synergys set up and ready to go to the woods.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

huntbigb said:


> They are putting out bows with similar speeds to most Mathews bows and people complain.. Also, no other company has a backwall or valley like an elite... Try hanging any other bow from a nail at full draw and see how many take off


they're not designed to do that and they are not supposed to do that


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Well looks like Obsession will get more converts for 15


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bighunterguy said:


> Well looks like Obsession will get more converts for 15


Not this guy.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bighunterguy said:


> Well looks like Obsession will get more converts for 15


What????????????


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> Well looks like Obsession will get more converts for 15


The joke of day.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok guys I haven't owned an Elite since I got rid of my Answer, when did they go away from Barnsdale limbs?


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm liking the direction Elite is taking. Good looking lineup.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> Well looks like Obsession will get more converts for 15


Was that a joke ? I'd never shoot a bow again before I shot a obsession. 2015 ?? It takes 12 months to get a bow, I'm sure the shoot through obsession will take forever for people to get.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

rutnstrut said:


> Ok guys I haven't owned an Elite since I got rid of my Answer, when did they go away from Barnsdale limbs?


They didn't. Barnesdales are made out of Gordon glass.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Anyone can make a slow "shootable" bow. I mean 325fps! Are you kidding me?! That to me is the joke of the day.


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 18, 2006)

bighunterguy said:


> Well looks like Obsession will get more converts for 15


Not me. Just ordered an E35! Hoping for a quick delivery!


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 18, 2006)

TexasCanesFan said:


> I beat ya. Already got 2 Elite Synergys set up and ready to go to the woods.


Those are so awesome! I've always liked the look of the unfinished Barnsdale limbs. Too bad they put a finish over them now-a-days.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

greasewyo said:


> Very disappointed have owned 3 elites in the last 5 years. I live in the west and do allot of elk and other big game hunting, it is what i live for. The fact that Elite does not come out with a replacement for the pulse will turn me off and already started looking at different bows. Out west we need flat shooting bow, the pulse no speed demon for sure but was a quick shootable bow so lets not shoot for being the fastest, but lets get a bow that is fast and shootable. Pulse the best bow I have shot and have shot a few, tried the e35 next to carbon spider 34, 17 fps slower than the spider unfing believable. So yes Elite we you are not into speed bows you never where but think of us guys out west one time. Will be looking for a different bow company.


Yea ok then... because a 325 IBO bow isn't fast enough to hunt out west.... seriously... sheesh... speak for urself bro... 

That's right up there with a guy who shoot a 4.2 lb bow calling a 4.4 lb bow heavy... Do appreciate the entertainment however, making my day go by a little quicker...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Well I like them. 

Looks like the refined them and was honest with theyre speed. 
Interested in checking out the the new finish.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bighunterguy said:


> Well looks like Obsession will get more converts for 15


What is Obsession?


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

tsilvers said:


> Yea ok then... because a 325 IBO bow isn't fast enough to hunt out west.... seriously... sheesh... speak for urself bro...
> 
> That's right up there with a guy who shoot a 4.2 lb bow calling a 4.4 lb bow heavy... Do appreciate the entertainment however, making my day go by a little quicker...


I have to agree with this guy right here.. If you really needed a super fast "flat shooting" bow to kill an Elk "out west"; how was anyone ever able to kill one with a bow before 8-10 years ago..?


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

This happened last year with the energy's. Lots bashing them because the lack of a speed bow

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2099401&page=6&highlight=2014+elite+energy

now everyone is doing the same.

However, i do wish that they would have put out a bow that would be comparable with the pulse. But i will save my judgment for this afternoon when i shoot the new synergy. 

we will see what everyone really thinks in a few weeks after people have shot them


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

tsilvers said:


> What is Obsession?


The highlighted bow in front of the Elite lol I'm not a fanboy of any bow. I've owned every single one of them. My opinions are just that, opinions. I just call em like I see em IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/03/8eaf8a373f65dde49eaba5a1a59b0bad.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

bighunterguy said:


> Well looks like Obsession will get more converts for 15


If Obsession fixes their lead times, I tend to agree with this statement. I have a feeling anyone looking for a binary cam bow is going to be more interested in Obsession's numbers than Elites. 

People who know & disagree with KS's past will still avoid Obsession. But people wanting performance will probably lean toward Obsession over Elite. The Elites might draw a little smoother & have a better let off, but obsessions draw & let off aren't bad either...and quite honestly, have more impressive specs with split limbs to boot.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

great bows..... for 2006


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bighunterguy said:


> The highlighted bow in front of the Elite lol I'm not a fanboy of any bow. I've owned every single one of them. My opinions are just that, opinions. I just call em like I see em IMG]http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/03/8eaf8a373f65dde49eaba5a1a59b0bad.jpg[/IMG]


And you failed on your pick


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Well seeing that they failed in performance numbers last year costing them a top spot they obviously just went backwards lol come on guys. No one wants a slow azz bow.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

Too bad Obsessions come nowhere close to meeting their advertised IBO speeds...


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a pretty big Elite fan as it is one of our best lines but this bow is an answer to a question no one asked. It is a little smoother than an Energy 32 but it's a 1 1/2" longer ata as well. It doesn't feel any deader in the hand to me and definitely isn't quieter. If it was shorter and lighter it would atleast make a nice stand bow. 

The string stop is a nice addition and the new limb bolt system should be better as far as the limb bolts being easier to turn. Other than that it's a longer and slower E32. 

Have a 29/62* that shot a 423 Gr Deep 6 fMJ at 266 with nothing but a d loop.


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

If you don't like it don't buy it it's that simple I love my 32 and will be keeping it another year


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

huntbigb said:


> Too bad Obsessions come nowhere close to meeting their advertised IBO speeds...


All mine did! I'd post the videos proving so but this is an Elite thread. Not only that I don't even own them anymore so it's a moot point


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

tsilvers said:


> What is Obsession?


Well done lol


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ChappyHOYT said:


> They didn't. Barnesdales are made out of Gordon glass.


Yes they did. Elite makes their own limbs now. Not Barnsdale. Been discussed on here and EAF.


----------



## huntbigb (Aug 25, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> All mine did! I'd post the videos proving so but this is an Elite thread. Not only that I don't even own them anymore so it's a moot point


Well I have a buddy who got an evolution. It was shooting a 375 gr arrow about 305 fps he called Obsession and they said that some bows reach IBO, some don't. He didn't mind because it shot so well, but it's still a bit of a red flag...


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

My 2006 bowtech allegiance basically still has the same technology as the 2015 elites. Dont get me wrong, I like my elite Answer but it is time for some new technology.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

I shoot a Phoenix and E35 and see the value of the synergy.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

krojemann said:


> If Obsession fixes their lead times, I tend to agree with this statement. I have a feeling anyone looking for a binary cam bow is going to be more interested in Obsession's numbers than Elites.
> 
> People who know & disagree with KS's past will still avoid Obsession. But people wanting performance will probably lean toward Obsession over Elite. The Elites might draw a little smoother & have a better let off, but obsessions draw & let off aren't bad either...and quite honestly, have more impressive specs with split limbs to boot.


If they weren't so damn ugly...I would be slightly interested in them.


----------



## zmelcher123 (Sep 16, 2011)

bojangles808 said:


> great bows..... for 2006


I was going to say, they look like the same specs as my 2006 Bowtech Tribute. That was a smoooooooth bow, though! I'm sure what the '15 line lacks in speed it will hopefully make up for in shoot-ability/ smoothness. At least I hope so... :dontknow:


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I think the target bow looks nice and it will fill a niche. The shorter bow doesn't do anything for me as you can get that same type of bow from many other companies. I do like the fact that they release what seems to be honest speed numbers.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

straightedge123 said:


> My first thought was that it must weigh a lot.
> 
> 4.4 pounds - you gotta be kidding.
> 
> No way I'm interested....


Not as big of a deal as ppl make it. Just spent the the last week in colorado chasing elk with my E35.... 6 arrow quiver, 12 inch stabilizer and stokerized sidebar, thing must've weighed over 7lbs, wasnt uncomfortable


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

eclark53520 said:


> If they weren't so damn ugly...I would be slightly interested in them.


I can agree with that. I'm not a fan of their batwing riser either.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Too slow, and heavy for me.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

weak, very weak elite.
next please, ty.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

TexasCanesFan said:


> Yes they did. Elite makes their own limbs now. Not Barnsdale. Been discussed on here and EAF.


Well tie me to an ant hill and jelly my ears. Didn't know that joe. Hell they probs bought out barnesdale too


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Well tie me to an ant hill and jelly my ears. Didn't know that joe. Hell they probs bought out barnesdale too


Oh no they didn't.;-)


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

OK reviewed the catalog and all the comments on this. My assessement...no reason to buy one if you have a long draw. My PSE Freak SPs and Source do anything these can do and do it with a lot more speed and power. So I am sitting out buying anything from Elite for 2015 just like 2014. I wait to see what Prime releases for 2015.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

For all the speed freaks out there..

When is fast...fast enough? 335? 340? 350? 400?!?!

I mean you see it with PSE...no matter what the put out everyone wants more..more.more...more!
So does it ever end? It doesn't its human nature.

Elite said there not in the speed game..more then once. So why is everyone so surprised?


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

Just got my shipment in. Chomping at the bit to get these puppies set up and see how they shoot.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

Speed absolutely sells bows. Many of the bows on the market today look and preform alike, and I would guess the majority of archers could not tell you the name of any bow if it was not printer on the bow somewhere, so they buy speed. Of course it is just my opinion, but I believe Elite missed the boat on this one and lost plenty of market share.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

recurveman said:


> OK reviewed the catalog and all the comments on this. My assessement...no reason to buy one if you have a long draw. My PSE Freak SPs and Source do anything these can do and do it with a lot more speed and power. So I am sitting out buying anything from Elite for 2015 just like 2014. I wait to see what Prime releases for 2015.


That new Victory is faster than the Freak. The freak is rated at 33" DL, so drop 30 fps off its advertised number to approximate IBO.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

The Synergy confuses me on paper. Have no idea what it shoots like, obviously. But did they really need to add a bow that seems to be an Energy 33.5 between the E32 and E35?


----------



## YudielM (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the string stop... I guess..


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well on paper may not look the best but threw paper it is unreal. Just set one of my 2 up and had a perfect bullet hole on the 2nd shot. I have shot every elite made and this one is a winner. It is crazy smooth on the draw and dead quiet.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

stork64 said:


> That new Victory is faster than the Freak. The freak is rated at 33" DL, so drop 30 fps off its advertised number to approximate IBO.


The victory is rated at 343 at 32" draw and the freak sp is rated at 354 ATA at 33" draw...ATA means there must be a loop or nock on the string, not bare string to gain speed like IBO, and the arrow must be fletched and not a bare shaft to gain speed like IBO uses. PSE is known for surpassing the rated speeds, Elite not so much, so I bet the freak is the faster of the two.


----------



## greasewyo (Nov 24, 2008)

Ky it is not only about the numbers fps it is about the combination of being able to shoot the bow also. Elite had the perfect package for me with the pulse 6 inch brace and the draw cycle that elite is known for. I had a gt 500 loved the bow great combo, went to the pure could not use my 7 pin on my hogg to slow didn't come close to ibo. Then the pulse not a speed bow but pretty quick FASTER THAN 325 and had that great shoot ability that ELITE raves about. I know that the pulse judge only made up 2% of sales but loved them bows you try to find another 6 inch bh bow to shoot like them. That is my only rant WHY WONT YOU REPLACE THE PULSE.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

tsilvers said:


> U ever shot a sub 4lb bow? accurately? lol... it usually takes a good amount of mass to get them to aim right... Only thing sub 4lbers are good for... carrying long distances.. that about it... Of course just my opinion..


I like a lighter bow; that way I can put weight where I want and it won't be to heavy. This is the reason I dumped the 32&35 for the spirit. The spirit is still my favorite to date.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

The cam onthe Synergy def looks a little smoother for drawing by its design. Looks like they may have done a slight tweak with the grip. The new suppressors look nice. Amazing how many people bummed about no speed bow. I think if your a short DL like me then stay with the E32 a little more aggressive bow and if your a longer DL any Elite will work and why not one that is smoother and have a little longer BH. BTW Im happy with the speeds out of my E32.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Major yawn!

"The Perfect Huning Bow" and 325 fps doesn't compute...sorry.....and especially at 4.4 lbs.

Really weak sequel to what was a great year last year for Elite. Not a good way to continue the momentum - especially when so many 2-track binary fans have since discovered that Obsession makes a better product.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> Major yawn!
> 
> "The Perfect Huning Bow" and 325 fps doesn't compute...sorry.....and especially at 4.4 lbs.
> 
> Really weak sequel to what was a great year last year for Elite. Not a good way to continue the momentum - especially when so many 2-track binary fans have since discovered that Obsession makes a better product.


Here he is! Wondering how long it'd take before ol predator himself showed up to take his shots! Lol...


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

A lot of people really knocking g the speed on the bow! I am holding back judgment on the speed part till I get to shoot it. If it's really the smoothest bow elite has ever put out, than that is a fine ibo. If it's similar to the energy(which is very smooth, but stiff) than they might missed the boat. No one will take a bow just as smooth as the e32 but quite a bit slower. However, if it's ultra smooth and drawing and holding is beyond easy and comfortable, than it will b a fantastic hunting bow. I still think it's too heavy. But, I will make my final call after I shoot it. 
By looks alone, I like it quite a bit. Very sleek looking and love the new finish!


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Predator said:


> Major yawn!
> 
> "The Perfect Huning Bow" and 325 fps doesn't compute...sorry.....and especially at 4.4 lbs.
> 
> Really weak sequel to what was a great year last year for Elite. Not a good way to continue the momentum - especially when so many 2-track binary fans have since discovered that Obsession makes a better product.


Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tsilvers said:


> Here he is! Wondering how long it'd take before ol predator himself showed up to take his shots! Lol...


Yep....is is my favorite time of year!!! :wink:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I seem to remember everyone throwing them under the bus last year, saying the same things. IMO however, I'm happy, I won't be tempted to buy a new one. My leaning, loud, slow, and heavy Energy's will do just fine.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Honestly I would have the same exact opinion of any brand that came out with one flagship hunting bow and it was 325 fps and 4.4 pounds.

Even the slow bows in the other brand's lineups exceed 325. 330+ is like the minimum price to play these days and frankly if it's not 340's or higher many guys will walk right past. You can agree or disgree that this is a good thing (clearly some guys would be well served with a slower and more forgiving bow than what they buy) but it's a reality.


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Predator said:


> Major yawn!
> 
> "The Perfect Huning Bow" and 325 fps doesn't compute...sorry.....and especially at 4.4 lbs.
> 
> Really weak sequel to what was a great year last year for Elite. Not a good way to continue the momentum - especially when so many 2-track binary fans have since discovered that Obsession makes a better product.


Lol , we all know you've been waiting for this moment to get back to bashing elite . Worst part is your completely right this year . Had the same exact thoughts when I seen the stats . Although I wouldn't say obsession is a better product . A lot to argue on that issue , better left for another thread


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

eclark53520 said:


> I have a 2014 E32...so....no.
> 
> You can buy whatever you want...basing it on the name is pretty juvenile.


The Synergy name sucks (that word was once hip about 30 years ago) and the bow looks like someone hit it with an ugly stick. The Elite Hunter line was way better.

I guess you like ugly. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Predator said:


> Honestly I would have the same exact opinion of any brand that came out with one flagship hunting bow and it was 325 fps and 4.4 pounds.
> 
> Even the slow bows in the other brand's lineups exceed 325. 330+ is like the minimum price to play these days and frankly if it's not 340's or higher many guys will walk right past. You can agree or disgree that this is a good thing (clearly some guys would be well served with a slower and more forgiving bow than what they buy) but it's a reality.


But like always ur reality isn't the same as most.. u know if elite chose to give this bow a 6" BH it'd be a 340 bow... 

Obsession... my dude! You really have fallen off the wagon! 

I guess seeing u hadn't chimed for nearly 7 pages on an elite thread should have clued me in... lol...


----------



## redwzrd (Nov 14, 2011)

shoot ability what about tune ability. I will say the bows look good fit and finish look good they do pull back like a dream but Im not sold on the bridging. will levi be shooting the victory?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

redwzrd said:


> shoot ability what about tune ability. I will say the bows look good fit and finish look good they do pull back like a dream but Im not sold on the bridging. will levi be shooting the victory?


Yeah he will. He had a lot of say in the bow. I ordered one today!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

That's pretty disappointing. I would be interested in a 35 ata "synergy" but as said before, if this was Mathews they would be ripped a new one.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm excited as heck I love the specs on the Victory plus my favorite target bow color orange. And with the synergy not fitting my needs I get to keep both of my tack driving 35s.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

148p&y said:


> I'm excited as heck I love the specs on the Victory plus my favorite target bow color orange. And with the synergy not fitting my needs I get to keep both of my tack driving 35s.


Yep! Keeping my 35 for hunting and getting the victory for 3d!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

tsilvers said:


> But like always ur reality isn't the same as most.. u know if elite chose to give this bow a 6" BH it'd be a 340 bow...
> 
> Obsession... my dude! You really have fallen off the wagon!
> 
> I guess seeing u hadn't chimed for nearly 7 pages on an elite thread should have clued me in... lol...


Probably would be a 340 bow. Of course my Expedition XR6 is a 6.25" BH and it's a 348fps bow and my PSE DNA SP is a 6" BH bow and it's a 348 fps bow (and my former, now sold, DNA was a 6" BH bow at about 353 fps).

Obsession was just for the fun of it as the hype shifted over the summer. Even Shane (ontarget7 - expert tuner and awesome shot) was high on the E32 until he got his hands on the Obsession Phoenix. No strong feeling either way but Obsession does have WAY cooler camo! :darkbeer:

On the 7 pages...what can I say. I'm a busy guy - was at work. Now I need to drive out to my lease so I can hunt big bucks this weekend. Cheers!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just shot the Synergy side by side with the E32 
Same draw and poundage. 
The 32 felt noticeably easier to draw and smoother.
Synergy felt lighter that's it.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

goodoleboy11 said:


> That's pretty disappointing. I would be interested in a 35 ata "synergy" but as said before, if this was Mathews they would be ripped a new one.


Yes you would! lol


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Predator said:


> Yes you would! lol


Doesn't make sense to me but I'll go with it


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

148p&y said:


> I'm excited as heck I love the specs on the Victory plus my favorite target bow color orange. And with the synergy not fitting my needs I get to keep both of my tack driving 35s.


I'll admit...the Victory looks like a real nice target rig!


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

Boy !!!
Seems like even the fanbois are in the minority here, even among their own kind...
Can't wait for them to jump on Mathews after their release...


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Chris1ny said:


> The Synergy name sucks (that word was once hip about 30 years ago) and the bow looks like someone hit it with an ugly stick. The Elite Hunter line was way better.
> 
> I guess you like ugly. Whatever floats your boat.


Ugly is obviously subjective as some people somehow think obsession bows look good.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Jaliv92 said:


> Just shot the Synergy side by side with the E32
> Same draw and poundage.
> The 32 felt noticeably easier to draw and smoother.
> Synergy felt lighter that's it.


Oh no! Not what I wanted to hear...........


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

The victory doesnt do much on paper for me. Its not much different than the tour spec wise. I hated the tour at the shot. Will hold my judgement until I get a chance to shoot it though. It probably feels a lot differnt. the synergy has me interested. Out of the e32/e35 the e32 felt/shot better for me. Synergy gives middle ground for us taller folk and string angle. Nope in the market for a new hunting bow but will shoot them. For the people smashing on making a bow in the middle of e32/35; they did no different than hoyt ata wise with 30/turbo/34. Bowtechs mid ata bow "experience" is slower than the cpxl even


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Jaliv92 said:


> Just shot the Synergy side by side with the E32
> Same draw and poundage.
> The 32 felt noticeably easier to draw and smoother.
> Synergy felt lighter that's it.


Man, that's rough. That's the opposite of their goals.


----------



## Pine Hawker (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm happy I don't have to wait 5 months for one of them this year.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

tsilvers said:


> Good looking stuff.. Id like to give that Victory a whirl...:darkbeer:
> 
> Why some of u guys keep whining about speed... Watch the video link above... Pete explicitly states he aint into the speed game.. But yet some of u guys get all butt hurt and B**** anyway.... lol...


At a blazing 325 fps Pete is 100% spot on. He's not in the speed game.


----------



## hjort jagare (Nov 19, 2008)

No complaints here. I will have a Victory on order asap. Its what I wanted. 
Sounds like last year when every one complained until they shot them.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not an elite fan but the target bow looks very nice , they will sell a lot of those ! I don't know about the synergy it makes no sense to me , it's slower than the 32 , 33.5 , and a 35 maybe it will be crazy smooth !!!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

TexasCanesFan said:


> In light of the name recycling program, can Perfected Excellence come back????? That was much better.


And bring back the old limb graphics and logo.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

How is the 33" only one ounce lighter but close to 6" less ata???


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'll definitely try a synergy if I run into one locally to see how it draws and holds ect.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

By the cam design the Synergy def looks to be a little smoother. I agree with Predator and that 325 IBO is a a step down, but at the same time I think its more critical if one is a short draw like me. I want a little more aggressive bow. Unlike a longer DL guy he may not care about speed as much and find the Synergy to fit him well. I know my E32 is staying put with me. Its a perfect balance for me.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I was thinking, wouldn't it be a good idea to have Elite themselves publish a draw force curve of the synergy next to the E32. Then they could say "this bow has the speed, this one the smoothness" and everyone could see the difference while at the same time showing the two bows greatest attributes.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Just saw a new in box energy on here for $595. Why anyone would pay $950 for the same bow is beyond me. Guessing Elites sales won't be like last years.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bighunterguy said:


> Just saw a new in box energy on here for $595. Why anyone would pay $950 for the same bow is beyond me. Guessing Elites sales won't be like last years.


Uumm... just a guess.... but I'd bet nobody really cares what u think... fyi.....


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow that's it....a slower speed bow with a new string stop. What a letdown for 2015l


----------



## scaffido (Apr 21, 2011)

im sure the new bows are very nice and shoot and feel alot like the last decade of elite bows but theres nothing for 2015 im rushing out to try. i love Elite bows and have owned alot of them so im pretty sure what ill expect when shooting the Synergy. ill stick with the E35.


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

I just don't get what the big deal is with speed?? No company has really changed the speed game...and if they are fast they are very aggressive. I shoot a slow Z28 and have had pass throughs on almost every deer I have shot. JMO of course


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Jaliv92 said:


> Just shot the Synergy side by side with the E32
> Same draw and poundage.
> The 32 felt noticeably easier to draw and smoother.
> Synergy felt lighter that's it.


That is not good. The 32 is prety darn stiff for it puts out. If the Synergy doesn't draw better than it being it is slower then that stinks.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

westdraw said:


> I just don't get what the big deal is with speed?? No company has really changed the speed game...and if they are fast they are very aggressive. I shoot a slow Z28 and have had pass throughs on almost every deer I have shot. JMO of course


I want a 340+ IBO. I like speed because it gets me to higher MO and KE with my heavy arrow at a shorter draw length. And I like to make sure that at whatever distance I shoot out to, I can get a complete pass through. So speed can let me shoot less weight, at speeds that produce high mo and KE, even at my short draw.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

I think Elite makes the nicest looking bow....."speed" or not.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

whack n' stack said:


> I think Elite makes the nicest looking bow....."speed" or not.


You know what they say....looks aren't everything. These bows may look like Tarzan but shoot like Jane.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

whack n' stack said:


> I think Elite makes the nicest looking bow....."speed" or not.


You're right. Elite makes a good high quality bow that is easy to shoot. And the victory is an upgrade from the tour. But I just don't see a place for the synergy between the 32 and 35. But again I will still try them out.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

dhom said:


> You know what they say....looks aren't everything. These bows may look like Tarzan but shoot like Jane.


I would rather em look like Jane...she was stacked.


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

Rod Savini said:


> I want a 340+ IBO. I like speed because it gets me to higher MO and KE with my heavy arrow at a shorter draw length. And I like to make sure that at whatever distance I shoot out to, I can get a complete pass through. So speed can let me shoot less weight, at speeds that produce high mo and KE, even at my short draw.


I can understand that...but my question is...how did they kill animals with such slow bows years ago? And how do people kill animals year in and out with traditional equipment? 

In my opinion, the thrill of archery is to see how close you can get to an animal to kill one...not how far can I shoot one at. If that was the case, I would stick with a rifle. Again my opinions and feelings. To each their own.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Rod Savini said:


> I want a 340+ IBO. I like speed because it gets me to higher MO and KE with my heavy arrow at a shorter draw length. And I like to make sure that at whatever distance I shoot out to, I can get a complete pass through. So speed can let me shoot less weight, at speeds that produce high mo and KE, even at my short draw.


Lighter arrows produce higher momentum for you?


----------



## aebennett (Sep 28, 2011)

Im not in the new market for a bow, but the Synergy looks like excellent hunting specs. I mean come on 33.5 ATA with a crazy generous brace of 7 3/8 . News flash for people that want a fast elite buy a used pulse, and use the transferable warranty. Another new flash for disappointed people; bows will not change a whole lot from year to year so enjoy saving some cash, and spend the extra cash on a hunt.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

COArrow said:


> Lighter arrows produce higher momentum for you?


Never said anything about lighter arrows. Said heavier arrows. Heavier arrows (for example my 463 grain FMJs) at a higher speed (270-280 is what I like) I get around .6 MO and 80ft lbs of KE. Combine that with a nice cut on contact broadhead and I can blow through elk at a good distance.


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

I love elite but I will agree about the fact that if it was mathews ppl would be bashing like no time


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

westdraw said:


> I can understand that...but my question is...how did they kill animals with such slow bows years ago? And how do people kill animals year in and out with traditional equipment?
> 
> In my opinion, the thrill of archery is to see how close you can get to an animal to kill one...not how far can I shoot one at. If that was the case, I would stick with a rifle. Again my opinions and feelings. To each their own.


I know they shot at slower speeds, but sometimes where I hunt, getting under 80 yards sometimes isn't possible. That's truly how close you can get to game in some situations. 
I know people have their own opinions, but I want to know my arrow can carry enough energy to kill an animal if it is at a longer distance of say 60,70 or 80, my max range.

My type of hunting needs an effective arrow, and a fast bow, at 65 or 70lbs, with a 463 grain arrow at 27" draw suites my style of hunting and where I hunt. That's why I prefer shorter brace height bows with a 340+ IBO. 

I guess it comes down to, style of hunting. If you don't shoot over 30 yards ever, why do you need a fast bow or pull 70lbs.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I think they look awesome. Look highly detailed.Synergy looks great !


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

tsilvers said:


> Uumm... just a guess.... but I'd bet nobody really cares what u think... fyi.....


Do you have something against me? If so feel free to pm me. If you looked I've helped a lot of guys on here including some with current threads started. So "some" appreciate what I think. Sorry you feel otherwise.


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

Setup one of mine. 60/29 406 TJ Easton axis. 274 fps


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

cicero said:


> Setup one of mine. 60/29 406 TJ Easton axis. 274 fps


That is right where it is supposed to be.


----------



## LuketheDrifter (Jul 31, 2013)

At the end of 2014 I decided that I am going to get a new bow this year, out of the 2014 offerings I had it down to the faktor 34 or the energy 35, both very similar bows as far as specs. I heard elite was coming out with a 34" bow I figured it must be a moderate speed bow, somewhere between 335-340. I figured this would be ideal, but to come out at 325 was a huge let down, and quite frankly makes no sense to me, an in between bow that is slower than the 32 and 35! I still like the E35, but am hoping a little more from hoyt this year. Elite I think you missed the mark this year, and the 2014 designed E35 will have to go against hoyts 2015 offerings, even though I know hoyt has been conservative, I think they will do better than this. I am not an elite hater, I love there bows, but this is not worthy of a flagship bow.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

droppin bucks said:


> And bring back the old limb graphics and logo.


Agreed


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

I think it's pretty sweet that there's this much talk going on about the new elite flagship- whether people like it or not....they're talking about it. Mission accomplished I guess


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Rod Savini said:


> Never said anything about lighter arrows. Said heavier arrows. Heavier arrows (for example my 463 grain FMJs) at a higher speed (270-280 is what I like) I get around .6 MO and 80ft lbs of KE. Combine that with a nice cut on contact broadhead and I can blow through elk at a good distance.


463 is all you got. My lil 27 65 E32 is throwing a 500+ grain meat missile lol


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I think they look awesome. Look highly detailed.Synergy looks great !


That's what I'm saying. 

They are just no frills, beautifully designed bows


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

ChappyHOYT said:


> They didn't. Barnesdales are made out of Gordon glass.


Thanks, I saw the Gordon Glass tag and thought that was who was making the limbs.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

nhns4 said:


> 463 is all you got. My lil 27 65 E32 is throwing a 500+ grain meat missile lol


Why does a company that makes such good looking bows have such fugly hats? Yes that is important


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

rutnstrut said:


> Why does a company that makes such good looking bows have such fugly hats? Yes that is important


Not a real elite hat. That hat is a softball brand. But your bright many don't like the hats lol


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Doesn't make sense to me but I'll go with it


he never does. just a hater.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I jerk a knot in my kid's head if he showed up to baseball practice wearing that ghetto wanna be trash. Lot of things just got settled that explain much just now.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I jerk a knot in my kid's head if he showed up to baseball practice wearing that ghetto wanna be trash. Lot of things just got settled that explain much just now.











Go Adrian Peterson on your son.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Why do you keep your little green light off, Bro?


----------



## Jay03 (Jun 29, 2012)

I like Elite bows, currently shoot the answer and like it alot. Have been kicking around the idea of an upgrade though. Was thinking maybe Energy 32 for hunting. But thought I should wait and see what happens with the new lineup. 

When I saw it this morning my first thought was "sweet it looks like they brought back and upgraded the answer".....

then I looked closer and "they made it slower and heavier" .... bummer

no new bow for me this year. Maybe I can find a nice used E32.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I like the specs on the new Victory. I think Elite accomplished just exactly what they set out to do, and that is to come up with an "improved Tour". The Tour was a tackdriver, but a "turtle" in the speed department. The new Victory should achieve both excellent accuracy, and also good speed. It should definetly be a great dual purpose bow for both spots and 3D.


----------



## tpentecost83 (Jul 6, 2007)

The Synergy has a totally different draw cycle than the 32. It hits peak weight quick and then is a steady and consistent drop all the way to the valley. You are at peak weight for a very very short time! Very easy to draw. Best way to see this is to put them both on a draw board with a scale and see for yourself the difference in the cycles


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Why do you keep your little green light off, Bro?


Troll me much? Move along thug killa.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

nhns4 said:


> Troll me much? Move along thug killa.



I'm watching Orange Is The New Black right this second on Netflixs------which one are you?


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anybody take into account that instead of shooting faster bow with a harder draw at 60 lbs they could shoot these 'slow' elites at 65lbs and be at the same place. It's all about area under the draw force curve.....


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hoytalpha35 said:


> Does anybody take into account that instead of shooting faster bow with a harder draw at 60 lbs they could shoot these 'slow' elites at 65lbs and be at the same place. It's all about area under the draw force curve.....


Don't start talking rational now Lol.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

NCBuckNBass said:


> I jerk a knot in my kid's head if he showed up to baseball practice wearing that ghetto wanna be trash. Lot of things just got settled that explain much just now.


What is with the hate on the hats kids wear today? Ever hear of the New Era 59/50 the hat the MLB has worn FOREVER? They all look like that new.


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate to say it but I agree with NC. Not that I care what other people wear but if MY kid comes in with a flat bill hat I'll fix it for him lol


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

whack n' stack said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> 
> They are just no frills, beautifully designed bows


That i can get behind. You'd be hard pressed to find anything close to being as aesthetically pleasing, fit finish and form they are top shelf


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

trial153 said:


> That i can get behind. You'd be hard pressed to find anything close to being as aesthetically pleasing, fit finish and form they are top shelf


Ya, they are like a Ferrari with a Chevette engine.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

dhom said:


> Ya, they are like a Ferrari with a Chevette engine.



My guess is you have driven a Chevette, but probably not a Ferrari...


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

COArrow said:


> My guess is you have driven a Chevette, but probably not a Ferrari...


Actually I have been lucky enough and unlucky enough to be a passenger in both.


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

COArrow said:


> My guess is you have driven a Chevette, but probably not a Ferrari...


Yes he probably has two of them...he drives the red only on the weekends.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

A little heavy and a little slow. A 325 ibo hunting bow in 2015 is behind the times. Obsession, Strother, Xpedition, Athens...I forgot the others, all have similar CAM systems and lighter and faster bows. I think Elite may lose some market share in 2015.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Arbowhunter32 said:


> I hate to say it but I agree with NC. Not that I care what other people wear but if MY kid comes in with a flat bill hat I'll fix it for him lol


Must be a Southern thing. We've been wearing low-to-no curved bills forever and it doesn't seem to bother the old guys around here. I think it looks goofy when the bill is curved into a horseshoe shape. Hell, even the farmers wear their International Harvester hats with a flat bill out here.


----------



## bendnsend (Apr 18, 2013)

So dumb same bows for 4 years just different riser and same slow speeds. Glad i got away from them. They need to get a faster bow and split
Limbs


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

Shot the synergy today, seems nice. Super quite and dead in the hand.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I quit shooting elites but at least the "Victory" has gotten rid of the ****ty side plate banana shaped grip from what I can see in pics. I still hate limb stops, and the grip on elites, and the binary cams.


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

All I can say is lol. Everyone will say how smooth they are, yeah no kidding it only shoots 325


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I kinda teared up watching Pete in that video. It was like Lassie Come Home all over again. Sorta made me feel bad selling the E-500 last month. It even sported Kevin and Kate's autographs on each limb. If the new bow only weighed less, was faster, had a real grip, had yokes, and was not the same bow year after year only slower I'd want to wear the flat bill too.


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

My dealer told me they were priced the same as last year. $899 with an additional $200 for colors.


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol that's the beauty of this great country we live in. If you want your hat flat bill you can, if I want mine curved I can lol. And I think it is a southern thing lol. I don't look down on people for wearing stuff differently then me just saying while my boy is in my house his hat will be like mine. I've got plenty of time to worry bout that my boy is two lol. Back to the real topic. The synergy looks nice, speed ain't everything. But I'll be keeping my creed. Got three kids and a wife to feed on E-4 military pay lol


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ingo Lol that's the beauty of this great country we live in. If you want your hat flat bill you can, if I want mine curved I can lol. And I think it is a southern thing lol. I don't look down on people for wearing stuff differently then me just saying while my boy is in my house his hat will be like mine. I've got plenty of time to worry bout that my boy is two lol. Back to the real topic. The synergy looks nice, speed ain't everything. But I'll be keeping my creed. Got three kids and a wife to feed on E-4 military pay lol


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Arbowhunter32 said:


> Lol that's the beauty of this great country we live in. If you want your hat flat bill you can, if I want mine curved I can lol. And I think it is a southern thing lol. I don't look down on people for wearing stuff differently then me just saying while my boy is in my house his hat will be like mine. I've got plenty of time to worry bout that my boy is two lol. Back to the real topic. The synergy looks nice, speed ain't everything. But I'll be keeping my creed. Got three kids and a wife to feed on E-4 military pay lol


Probably some folks like to beat their kids, so a flat bill just gives them another excuse, I don't think most people care about hat bills.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Just sayin'


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

NCBuckNBass said:


> View attachment 2054635
> Just sayin'


You trying to say you are Levi's Dad?


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

COArrow said:


> You trying to say you are Levi's Dad?


No

I'm trying to say Levi may not know the right bow to bring his kid up on but he will have his kid wearing the hat right.


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

I really hope your not saying I beat my kid? I spank yes but there is a difference


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Arbowhunter32 said:


> I really hope your not saying I beat my kid? I spank yes but there is a difference


You spank them based on how the bill on their hat looks? Also what does it have to do with archery?


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Arbowhunter32 said:


> I really hope your not saying I beat my kid? I spank yes but there is a difference



Not to folks in Boulder.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> Do you have something against me? If so feel free to pm me. If you looked I've helped a lot of guys on here including some with current threads started. So "some" appreciate what I think. Sorry you feel otherwise.


Seems he has something against everyone in this thread, that has said anything about the new elite, other than it's the best bow ever. Some guys just gotta find something to swing from.
I've saw how many u have helped and noticed u have a realistic attitude about archery. Thankfully there r still quite a few on this site. Would b a shame if it was 100% fanboys!


----------



## GrisMunkyNinja (Aug 9, 2012)

So how's Elite's 2015 hat lineup looking? haha 

That Victory looks interesting. Does anyone know if they're going to offer it in camo?


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

If you can please quote anytime I said I beat bc of hat style(or any reason) please show me!!! You can't! Please quit trying to twist my words. Fixing a hat and beating kids is two diff things!! Sorry to everyone else on here I just got heated. I'll leave this post alone now. It has nothing to do with archery.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Arbowhunter32 said:


> If you can please quote anytime I said I beat bc of hat style(or any reason) please show me!!! You can't! Please quit trying to twist my words. Fixing a hat and beating kids is two diff things!! Sorry to everyone else on here I just got heated. I'll leave this post alone now. It has nothing to do with archery.


Someone on this thread said they would hit their kid if they wore a flat bill hat, I just thought it was odd. You asked if I was referencing you, not the other way around...


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeesh guys give it a rest. If you want to talk about hats find a fashion forum so the rest of us don't have to read your crap.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

NCBuckNBass said:


> No
> 
> I'm trying to say Levi may not know the right bow to bring his kid up on but he will have his kid wearing the hat right.


Tell that to his kid.









Just proves your ignorance is all.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

So The synergy wont be available in shorter than 27 inch..... shame.....


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

stork64 said:


> That new Victory is faster than the Freak. The freak is rated at 33" DL, so drop 30 fps off its advertised number to approximate IBO.


Well after I have Crackers tweak my bow....IBO is pretty easy to beat....My Source shoots 354 at 65# and 31.5DL. My Freaks are hitting faster than you would expect too...but I am not dissing Elite...I just dont see anything that competes with the Source or Freak with Elite for me. As I said..maybe Prime will do what way said and bring the long draw shooters a bow we been waiting for but time will tell when the release their lineup. I like Elites quality..but not the market direction chosen since 2014.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

victory looks like i might have to get a target bow at some point. 

To me it looks perfect.

To the hunting bows, just no. 

My pse can go down 20lbs on a synergy and produce the same speed, bet anyone that a 50 lb bow will feel smooth vs any 70 lb bow out there  

yes its not all about speed, its about the energy produced, with an arrow, i tried their hunting bows and the valley on them makes me lazy and shoot worse. (this is subjective, others shoot better that way- i dont) 

A good balance of speed/shootability would be the goal, i think they are a bit unbalanced in this. 

but they look good and they have good warranty policy as well, overall they are evolving slow but surely- i think Elite will be around for a long time and will at the very least keep their current market share. Good on them.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Personally I am grateful that there is a company that concentrates on making bows that are shooter friendly, I cannot begin to tell you how many friends and clients I have had to help out that were pulling they're hair out and one step away from throwing the bow against a wall because they could not get their speed demon to tune or shoot straight. As a pro shop owner I see a lot of guys that simply buy a bow because of the hype surrounding the speed factor, yet when it comes to shooting it with any degree of accuracy, most fall way short.

As for the Obsession Evolution, I can not for the life of me understand why they are being heralded as the best thing since sliced bread?

It does not make it's claimed IBO (a clear indication is the stated "up to")
It is not super light regardless of the massive riser cut away's
It has a brace UNDER 6 inches

What makes this bow superior? Sure it looks and sounds like an OK bow, but guys are going on like these bows can shoot themselves...? As for the review posted above, it does not ake you long to read before you can get a clear sense that the editor may be a little biased...

For those who ***** and moan that Elite had not and will not release a screaming speed demon this: You simply DO NOT get it, Elite makes the MOST SHOOTABLE bows on the market, bows which are an incredible pleasure to shoot and which any person can pick up and enjoy, no battling to get arrows to fly straight, no frustrations at the range, just sheer shooting enjoyment. Pick one up and do yourself the favour of at least shooting a couple arrows, that should help you understand.

Now flame and bash away!


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

One thing for sure Elite is not afraid to change. You have to give them credit for that. I will try and test shoot a Synergy. I am very surprised they did not go to a yoke on the hunting bow.


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm they look good....buuuuuuut I'm not sure there is enough there for me to give up my Pulse just yet. Will shoot a synergy and decide for myself.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Is 325fps really that slow? I know there are much faster bows out there but if the Elites draw like butter they will sell.


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Look a new Synergy!!








Jk, it's an AirRaid from 2009.......


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

I can't wait for the 2015.5 Z to be released!!! Preorder baby!!


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

billmohunter said:


> speed, speed, speed, I bet if someone came out with a 400 fps bow that weighed 3 pounds with a 4" brace height, cool lookling finish, and name, but couldn't group arrows at 20 yards there would still be some lined up to buy it



Yes they would. I know Elite is on the "shootability" track now, but the company was founded in the speed game. There are many past threads about early elites not making their inflated IBO. 

I can't tell if the Victory has the traditional elite grip or if they made it straighter/flatter. Anybody know?


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

trial153 said:


> I can't wait for the 2015.5 Z to be released!!! Preorder baby!!


They bring back the Z and I may buy my first new bow in many years!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

INGOZI said:


> Personally I am grateful that there is a company that concentrates on making bows that are shooter friendly, I cannot begin to tell you how many friends and clients I have had to help out that were pulling they're hair out and one step away from throwing the bow against a wall because they could not get their speed demon to tune or shoot straight. As a pro shop owner I see a lot of guys that simply buy a bow because of the hype surrounding the speed factor, yet when it comes to shooting it with any degree of accuracy, most fall way short.
> 
> As for the Obsession Evolution, I can not for the life of me understand why they are being heralded as the best thing since sliced bread?
> 
> ...


I agree 100% I chased speed for a while and was never as happy with the bows as I was shooting a slow 2013 Answer. I for one am looking forward to shooting a bow that doesn't try and rip my shoulder out if I twitch a muscle or need to shoot from a awkward angle from a stand. 

We are talking 10fps difference from the E32 if anyone thinks 10fps makes any difference they are delusional. I will gladly give up 10 to gain shootability.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

INGOZI said:


> Personally I am grateful that there is a company that concentrates on making bows that are shooter friendly, I cannot begin to tell you how many friends and clients I have had to help out that were pulling they're hair out and one step away from throwing the bow against a wall because they could not get their speed demon to tune or shoot straight. As a pro shop owner I see a lot of guys that simply buy a bow because of the hype surrounding the speed factor, yet when it comes to shooting it with any degree of accuracy, most fall way short.
> 
> As for the Obsession Evolution, I can not for the life of me understand why they are being heralded as the best thing since sliced bread?
> 
> ...


Great post. Obsession though the bows are really nice, already had to de-ibo their first stated speeds because they were not churning them out. But that's typical of a KS product to hype it a bit. The owner apparently did go for that, hats off to him, and reposted lesser ibo's.

I think they hit speed now don't they ? Not sure and frankly could care less.

The Elite bow, from even when KS started them up to me were his best work. Everything after that was a modified copy that fell short.

The Elites I seen and shot in the last couple years had very detailed fit to finish and hard walls with good shoot ability. I think now that they are garnering some top shots throughout the country, strategically they will have exposure and will gain market share.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

recurveman said:


> I like Elites quality..but not the market direction chosen since 2014.


Their market direction didn't make a drastic shift in 2014. For the billionth time, they've never been in the speed game. The judge and the pulse have been the only borderline speed bows they've ever made. 

Why can't a lot of you guys come to grips with that? If you want speed bows, you're gonna have to look for a different brand


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

droppin bucks said:


> I agree 100% I chased speed for a while and was never as happy with the bows as I was shooting a slow 2013 Answer. I for one am looking forward to shooting a bow that doesn't try and rip my shoulder out if I twitch a muscle or need to shoot from a awkward angle from a stand.
> 
> We are talking 10fps difference from the E32 if anyone thinks 10fps makes any difference they are delusional. I will gladly give up 10 to gain shootability.


I agree, went from a insanity cpx to faktor34. 25 fps isnt even that noticable. Synergy ibo is couple fps lower than most of hoyts bows.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> View attachment 2054759


Got to ask. How much different feeling is it from the tour?


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

I've owned well over a dozen Elite's in the past 5 years, so I guess you could say I like there bows. Also owned a number of PSE's and Hoyt's in that time. I just don't get a new flag ship bow that has nothing to offer over last years model. Is it so much smoother on the draw than the E series? We know it's slower. Let's face it, a large percentage of people want speed. Speed and shootability can be had in the same package, PSE has proven that. IMO they are going in the wrong direction. Having had bows with 340+ IBO's in the past, they should always have that bench mark in the line-up. The 3 Pulse and 2 Judges I owned were certainly very shootable imo. Guys with shorter draws are always looking for a little more speed. Seems to me they are not pushing the design envelope enough, sorry fan boys. They should be striving to hit 350 with that crazy let-off and valley, they would sell a million of them. I still feel the GT500 was there best to date, though I do enjoy my E32. If nothing else the new string stop is an improvement, hopefully this new coating is more durable than the ****ty cerakote. Fast and light will out sell slow and heavy every time. So what will this new bow offer that the current 32, 35 doesn't?


----------



## Snakum (Oct 8, 2013)

GrisMunkyNinja said:


> So how's Elite's 2015 hat lineup looking?


And do they fold easily or must they be worn flat? :sad:

I think it's cool that Elite sort of does their own thing. I loved the feel of the Hunter and the E32 when I was looking for a new bow this year. I just want as much speed as I can get to allow me to reduce my draw weight and shoot a heavier arrow, or I'd probably have a Snow E32 already.


----------



## tpentecost83 (Jul 6, 2007)

I shot the synergy yesterday. It's no burner, that's for sure. Bow shot great tho and held very well on target with just a basic 8" stabilizer on the front. Here is what impressed me the most tho.... I adjusted to get a bullet hole in paper... Then I started adjusting my grip.... More palm.... More thumb... The best part... Bullet hole every time. Haven't been able to do that with any previous elite yet....


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I think they did the right thing. now with a 32,33, and 35" in hunting bow's you add the 39" target and womens Spirit you have a complete line-up. Why change the Energy's, they are the best Elite has had ever. Not my personal choice as I still feel the Pure's are the best they produced but customers showed in general with DL between 27-29" which is most archers are best. My DL is 31" so at 75 lbs. my Pure is plenty fast and still very smooth. I don't target shoot, but may shoot the Victory to see if I will start.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

INGOZI said:


> Personally I am grateful that there is a company that concentrates on making bows that are shooter friendly, I cannot begin to tell you how many friends and clients I have had to help out that were pulling they're hair out and one step away from throwing the bow against a wall because they could not get their speed demon to tune or shoot straight. As a pro shop owner I see a lot of guys that simply buy a bow because of the hype surrounding the speed factor, yet when it comes to shooting it with any degree of accuracy, most fall way short.
> 
> As for the Obsession Evolution, I can not for the life of me understand why they are being heralded as the best thing since sliced bread?
> 
> ...


Elite is NOT the most shootable bow on the market!
Thats a joke.
There are many bows on the market that shoot as well and better.
And the Obsession Evolution is light years ahead of the Elite designs.
Heck Elite has become so lame they have to take a name from a 2007 Elite and bring it to life as they are not creative enough to even come up with a new name!


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

What lame is you left Elite cause you couldn't buy a T-shirt!!! wahhhhh


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Elite is NOT the most shootable bow on the market!
> Thats a joke.
> There are many bows on the market that shoot as well and better.
> And the Obsession Evolution is light years ahead of the Elite designs.
> Heck Elite has become so lame they have to take a name from a 2007 Elite and bring it to life as they are not creative enough to even come up with a new name!


Loose your bridge?


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Elite is NOT the most shootable bow on the market!
> Thats a joke.
> There are many bows on the market that shoot as well and better.
> And the Obsession Evolution is light years ahead of the Elite designs.
> Heck Elite has become so lame they have to take a name from a 2007 Elite and bring it to life as they are not creative enough to even come up with a new name!


Just so everyone knows this guy owned 2 E-35 and rant and raved how great they were until he couldn't buy a T-shirt or sweatshirt so he sold both bows and is now an Elite basher


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

DEESHAW said:


> Just so everyone knows this guy owned 2 E-35 and rant and raved how great they were until he couldn't buy a T-shirt or sweatshirt so he sold both bows and is now an Elite basher


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Elite is NOT the most shootable bow on the market!
> Thats a joke.
> There are many bows on the market that shoot as well and better.
> And the Obsession Evolution is light years ahead of the Elite designs.
> Heck Elite has become so lame they have to take a name from a 2007 Elite and bring it to life as they are not creative enough to even come up with a new name!


The evolution is light years behind elite. I shot one and I'll say it again, I would quit shooting bows before I shot a obsession.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

If everyone wants "shootability" buy a 50lb bow. You'll get a better draw cycle and same speed as a 70lb Elite.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

bighunterguy said:


> If everyone wants "shootability" buy a 50lb bow. You'll get a better draw cycle and same speed as a 70lb Elite.


Ouch.


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was just setting here thinking about how nice the new synergy would be as long as I could get some descent speed with my hunting arrow. That's when I thought.....NO PROBLEM, I will just go up in weight!! WRONG, they don't make it in a 90 lber!! Oh well maybe next year they will make another 6 inch brace bow with descent speed.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

BowTeker01 said:


> Look a new Synergy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWAhahahah....I like it!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

With Levi's success and the size of the global target archery market it seems Elite shifted focus this year. They are looking to the next level and that growth doesn't come from the 340 plus club. Instead of 90% Hoyts at Vegas this year or the next, they would like to see more Elites. It actually makes great sense for growth. Not much room in the small 340 plus market and no insentive to bring out a bow in that area. Plenty of Elites to hunt with, no am elite for Vegas being shot by one of the best in the business.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bighunterguy said:


> If everyone wants "shootability" buy a 50lb bow. You'll get a better draw cycle and same speed as a 70lb Elite.


Ahh here u are again... sorry didn't get to respond to post addressing my disdain for u.. or ur types... sorry bro been around here way to many years... ur a basher plain and simple.. I think u got 6-7 posts in this thread and there all negative.. and prior to this one u were in the PSE one making an azz of urself to... lol... all the while pushing something called an obsession? So don't take it personal... just call it like I see it...


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

13bonatter69 said:


> I was just setting here thinking about how nice the new synergy would be as long as I could get some descent speed with my hunting arrow. That's when I thought.....NO PROBLEM, I will just go up in weight!! WRONG, they don't make it in a 90 lber!! Oh well maybe next year they will make another 6 inch brace bow with descent speed.


Clever post... wth? Lol...


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

tsilvers said:


> Ahh here u are again... sorry didn't get to respond to post addressing my disdain for u.. or ur types... sorry bro been around here way to many years... ur a basher plain and simple.. I think u got 6-7 posts in this thread and there all negative.. and prior to this one u were in the PSE one making an azz of urself to... lol... all the while pushing something called an obsession? So don't take it personal... just call it like I see it...


Like you I call it like I see it. If its negative it's negative! lol isn't that the point of having an opinion.I'm not going to sugar coat things. I've owned them all and tuned them all. I unlike most in these posts actually have real practical knowledge and experience with all said bows. Here does it make you feel all warm and fuzzy that I post a pic of my Energy lol you wanna hug now?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

bighunterguy said:


> Like you I call it like I see it. If its negative it's negative! lol isn't that the point of having an opinion.I'm not going to sugar coat things. I've owned them all and tuned them all. I unlike most in these posts actually have real practical knowledge and experience with all said bows. Here does it make you feel all warm and fuzzy that I post a pic of my Energy lol you wanna hug now?


Right on... sure thing... no hug needed.... don't play that side of the field but thanks for offer...


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

My new synergy 28/60


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Will the new 2015 energy 32 have the duracoat finish on the cams as well?


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

ju993rnaut said:


> So I guess I can put my hopes for a 33+" speed bow back in the drawer.:sad:


Well if you really want a 33 ata speed bow then get a full throttle, It meets your needs to the T!


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

Can anyone verify that all the 2015's will have the new pro-coat finish or is it just the Synergy and Victory?

Scot


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

I would assume the bows that are already built wont have pro coat but you never know


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

ElkFetish said:


> Can anyone verify that all the 2015's will have the new pro-coat finish or is it just the Synergy and Victory?
> 
> Scot


All the 2015 bows have the new pro kote finish 

Pro Kote is a super-premium, ceramic-based, long-lasting performance coating. For 2015, each cam, module, cable rod and suppressor rod on every Elite bow will be coated with Pro Kote. Pro Kote offers impact protection, scratch protection, even corrosion/chemical protection. Pro Kote is inherently flexible so it won’t crack or detach. In testing against other performance coatings, Pro Kote blew away the competition - in every category!


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

You know I just have to ask. Is a deer more dead if you shoot it at 340fps than at 300fps? Doesn't anybody see the advantage of a bow that you can hold at full draw for a long time with very little effort. I shoot Hoyts but the Elite shootability sounds great for hunting.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol. So Being 5-10fps slower than an average 7" brace bow makes this a bad bow? We are at the limits of speed with what we got now, the only way bows are getting more speed now is lowering brace with a flat DFC, heck hoyt is only in the 330's because of a sub 7" brace and the 1 and 2 cams brace is even lower. So Elite makes an easy drawing bow, lengthens the brace slightly and gives us an inherently stable, forgiving, accurate bow that will be a solid hunting bow and you guys are whining? If you dont like the great product Elite offers go somewhere else. My bows have always been in the 260-270 range with a 27" draw and I get passthroughs on 600-800lb roosevelt elk, I think this bow will work fine for your tiny whitetails.lol


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

rockles said:


> You know I just have to ask. Is a deer more dead if you shoot it at 340fps than at 300fps? Doesn't anybody see the advantage of a bow that you can hold at full draw for a long time with very little effort. I shoot Hoyts but the Elite shootability sounds great for hunting.


Nope but it's nice to have a 430-450 grain arrow shooting over 300 ft per second at 60-65 lbs ... With the new 325 ibo you'd have to shot 80 lbs and be 29-30 in draw .. Some of us like launching big heavy arrows over 309 fps .. Momentum and ke go up .. Would never go slow again . I shoot speed bows very well took second in a spot league with an evo .. All the guys with 49 in ata 8 in bh and 6 foot stabilizers looked at me like I was crazy ..


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Jellymon said:


> Lol. So Being 5-10fps slower than an average 7" brace bow makes this a bad bow? We are at the limits of speed with what we got now, the only way bows are getting more speed now is lowering brace, heck hoyt is only in the 330's because of a sub 7" brace and the 1 and 2 cams are even lower. So Elite lengthens the brace slightly and gives us an inherently stable, forgiving, accurate bow that will be a solid hunting bow and you guys are whining? If you dont like the great product Elite offers go somewhere else. My bows have always been in the 260-270 range with a 27" draw and I get passthroughs on 600-800lb roosevelt elk, I think this bow will work fine for your tiny whitetails.lol


Hoyt's number 2 cam is actually faster than the 3


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> Hoyt's number 2 cam is actually faster than the 3


Im talking about brace hight, #1 and 2 cams have a lower brace hight than the 3. Maybe thats part of why theyre faster?


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

bambikiller said:


> Nope but it's nice to have a 430-450 grain arrow shooting over 300 ft per second at 60-65 lbs ... With the new 325 ibo you'd have to shot 80 lbs and be 29-30 in draw .. Some of us like launching big heavy arrows over 309 fps .. Momentum and ke go up .. Would never go slow again . I shoot speed bows very well took second in a spot league with an evo .. All the guys with 49 in ata 8 in bh and 6 foot stabilizers looked at me like I was crazy ..



I understand that completely and it's all well and good but Elite doesn't boast that. They make it absolutely clear what they are trying to do and they do it very well. You know going in that you won't find a 340fps bow in their lineup. So why go looking for what you know you won't find and then complain and criticize when you don't find it? Also, how much momentum and KE do you need. My buddy shot a whitetail the other day with his 60# E35 at 28" DL and the arrow went right through both shoulders. Seriously, what more do you need?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Jellymon said:


> Im talking about brace hight, #1 and 2 cams have a lower brace hight than the 3. Maybe thats part of why theyre faster?


That and the draw force curve of day a 29 in two cam is more aggressive than a 29 in 3 cam .. Different spectrum of cam range


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

This is just a heavier Answer. And from what I've heard from shooters, not as smooth with the extreme parallel limbs. Probs quieter though.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

ChappyHOYT said:


> This is just a heavier Answer. And from what I've heard from shooters, not as smooth with the extreme parallel limbs. Probs quieter though.


Owned an answer. Would chose the synergy over it but that's me. I'll be keeping my 32 tho.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Jellymon said:


> Lol. So Being 5-10fps slower than an average 7" brace bow makes this a bad bow? We are at the limits of speed with what we got now, the only way bows are getting more speed now is lowering brace with a flat DFC, heck hoyt is only in the 330's because of a sub 7" brace and the 1 and 2 cams brace is even lower. So Elite makes an easy drawing bow, lengthens the brace slightly and gives us an inherently stable, forgiving, accurate bow that will be a solid hunting bow and you guys are whining? If you dont like the great product Elite offers go somewhere else. My bows have always been in the 260-270 range with a 27" draw and I get passthroughs on 600-800lb roosevelt elk, I think this bow will work fine for your tiny whitetails.lol



I absolutely agree, most of the people who are at the forefront of complaining do not understand that companies can not possibly reinvent the wheel year after year, physics dictate what the most speed is you can milk from any particular et up whilst still keeping it shootable. Hence it makes perfect sense that companies, such as Elite doe very well, concentrate on making the existent technology more shootable, more enjoyable and more accurate in every archers hands. If you have been in this game long enough you realize that although speed might seem awesome, it offers no real advantage over being repetitively accurate and being able to confidently draw and shoot in any given situation.

The Synergy's specs also make perfect sense to me seeing as Elite have discontinued the vastly popular Hunter & Answer, and have now launched a bow with the combined best qualities of both these wonderful bows. As a passionate and dedicated 24/7/365 hunter, the Synergy makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

INGOZI said:


> I absolutely agree, most of the people who are at the forefront of complaining do not understand that companies can not possibly reinvent the wheel year after year, physics dictate what the most speed is you can milk from any particular et up whilst still keeping it shootable. Hence it makes perfect sense that companies, such as Elite doe very well, concentrate on making the existent technology more shootable, more enjoyable and more accurate in every archers hands. If you have been in this game long enough you realize that although speed might seem awesome, it offers no real advantage over being repetitively accurate and being able to confidently draw and shoot in any given situation.
> 
> The Synergy's specs also make perfect sense to me seeing as Elite have discontinued the vastly popular Hunter & Answer, and have now launched a bow with the combined best qualities of both these wonderful bows. As a passionate and dedicated 24/7/365 hunter, the Synergy makes perfect sense to me.


I love how you make it out like a bow that packs a punch can't be accurate .. That's a joke .. My 360 ibo bow has been shot from every angle and my freezer and walls represent this aswell .. I live and breath hunting wether it's out of state hunts or out of country hunts .. And I'd take power and shoot ability over just shoot ability .. Maybe you shd try a faster bow sounds like you may really surprise yourself .. Although your responses sound educated you are way off base in your thinking that a fast bow isn't accurate


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

nhns4 said:


> Owned an answer. Would chose the synergy over it but that's me. I'll be keeping my 32 tho.


Not at 4.4 lbs. You can keep your flat bills though. Not enough difference to spend the coin for. I guarantee the Answer with smoothies in smoother. IMO and that of a few others I know.


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

Kinda plain looking next to the higher end bows.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

bambikiller said:


> I love how you make it out like a bow that packs a punch can't be accurate .. That's a joke .. My 360 ibo bow has been shot from every angle and my freezer and walls represent this aswell .. I live and breath hunting wether it's out of state hunts or out of country hunts .. And I'd take power and shoot ability over just shoot ability .. Maybe you shd try a faster bow sounds like you may really surprise yourself .. Although your responses sound educated you are way off base in your thinking that a fast bow isn't accurate


What is accurate to you, might not necessarily mean accurate to me... I've seen my fair share of guys completely perplexed at their lack of accuracy and consistency with speed demon bows, it's an ego thing if you ask me, same with guys that refuse to hunt anything other than with a 375 H&H. Not many archers are skilled enough or have the ability to shoot a screamer of a bow well, in most cases the vast majority of people do much better with what has now become known as "moderate to slow" bows. Makes me shudder to think how I ever killed anything with my PSE Nova and heavy aluminium arrows that had this hideous rainbow trajectory...


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

INGOZI said:


> What is accurate to you, might not necessarily mean accurate to me... I've seen my fair share of guys completely perplexed at their lack of accuracy and consistency with speed demon bows, it's an ego thing if you ask me, same with guys that refuse to hunt anything other than with a 375 H&H. Not many archers are skilled enough or have the ability to shoot a screamer of a bow well, in most cases the vast majority of people do much better with what has now become known as "moderate to slow" bows. Makes me shudder to think how I ever killed anything with my PSE Nova and heavy aluminium arrows that had this hideous rainbow trajectory...


I seem to be very accurate with speed bows .. Heck top 3 every year in spot league .. With a speed bow vs the lens, 6 foot stab and 40 in ata bow crowd .. Plus with speed it makes judging yardage a bit easier and we all know how that can go at times in the heat of the moment whether you pre range or not ect .. I guess neither of us are going to change the others mind just stop crapping on the faster bows because you can't yourself handle them !


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> I seem to be very accurate with speed bows .. Heck top 3 every year in spot league .. With a speed bow vs the lens, 6 foot stab and 40 in ata bow crowd .. Plus with speed it makes judging yardage a bit easier and we all know how that can go at times in the heat of the moment whether you pre range or not ect .. I guess neither of us are going to change the others mind just stop crapping on the faster bows because you can't yourself handle them !


Lol. The last sentence should go for you as well. Maybe your not a good enough shot for a slower bow


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

nhns4 said:


> Lol. The last sentence should go for you as well. Maybe your not a good enough shot for a slower bow


Well you'd have to assume if you can handle the speed you can handle the slow out dated , already done stuff they just put out right ?


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> Well you'd have to assume if you can handle the speed you can handle the slow out dated , already done stuff they just put out right ?


Nope.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

nhns4 said:


> Nope.


Really then it's awful hypocritical when he's saying the speed bows aren't accurate .. Bet your in high school and still working on comprehension !? Have a good season bro


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> Really then it's awful hypocritical when he's saying the speed bows aren't accurate .. Bet your in high school and still working on comprehension !? Have a good season bro


Your special. And wrong. 
Your being hypocritical as well. Move along. And miss fast.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

nhns4 said:


> Your special. And wrong.
> Your being hypocritical as well. Move along. And miss fast.


How am I being hypocritical .. I'm sayin they are both accurate and can be shot that way just one has a lot less nock down power .. So I'd say you should move along .. Again reading comprehension


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

A fast miss is so much sexier.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

trial153 said:


> A fast miss is so much sexier.


Fast miss vs a slow miss ? Ya prolly .. That long arch on a slow miss you can release wait a few seconds and be like yup that's off by a mile ... So agreed fast miss is better than a slow miss


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

trial153 said:


> A fast miss is so much sexier.


They require Guyliner.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

nhns4 said:


> They require Guyliner.


Lol not a big ks fan ... Thieves are thieves


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

bambikiller said:


> Lol not a big ks fan ... Thieves are thieves


Agree with this...


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

This may have been mentioned already, but did you notice that the Victory has a standard stabilizer mount AND a 10 degree down mount? That's pretty unique.


----------



## 18Bravo (Sep 1, 2009)

One thing is for sure is that eventually, everyone gets to the point that no matter how well they think they can shoot speed bows better than more realistic bows, their body will admit it at some point.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

18Bravo said:


> One thing is for sure is that eventually, everyone gets to the point that no matter how well they think they can shoot speed bows better than more realistic bows, their body will admit it at some point.


So do it while ya can ???


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Jellymon said:


> Lol. So Being 5-10fps slower than an average 7" brace bow makes this a bad bow? We are at the limits of speed with what we got now, the only way bows are getting more speed now is lowering brace with a flat DFC, heck hoyt is only in the 330's because of a sub 7" brace and the 1 and 2 cams brace is even lower. So Elite makes an easy drawing bow, lengthens the brace slightly and gives us an inherently stable, forgiving, accurate bow that will be a solid hunting bow and you guys are whining? If you dont like the great product Elite offers go somewhere else. My bows have always been in the 260-270 range with a 27" draw and I get passthroughs on 600-800lb roosevelt elk, I think this bow will work fine for your tiny whitetails.lol


you make a good point, I killed more deer with my original switchback and my Z28, not fast but smooth forgiving bows.


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Not at 4.4 lbs. You can keep your flat bills though. Not enough difference to spend the coin for. * I guarantee the Answer with smoothies in smoother.* IMO and that of a few others I know.


IMO, the Synergy feels smoother. Draw curve on the Synergy feels more like an arc than the traditional trapezoid of today's bows. 

I will admit to being underwhelmed with the specs when they were released. After actually shooting the Synergy today, my hat's off to Elite for getting the speed they're getting out of a cam with that smooth of a draw.

The one I shot was a 29/60. 414 gr. arrow @ 272 fps with 7 gr. on the string. I think that put it within 2 fps of it's speed rating from Elite.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

2lunger said:


> IMO, the Synergy feels smoother. Draw curve on the Synergy feels more like an arc than the traditional trapezoid of today's bows.
> 
> I will admit to being underwhelmed with the specs when they were released. After actually shooting the Synergy today, my hat's off to Elite for getting the speed they're getting out of a cam with that smooth of a draw.
> 
> The one I shot was a 29/60. 414 gr. arrow @ 272 fps with 7 gr. on the string. I think that put it within 2 fps of it's speed rating from Elite.


Little Better speed then what I got 62.8lbs 29" with 412gn arrow. 266/267/266 out the box..d loop and biscuit


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

nicko said:


> Not quite 70 lbs but 65 lbs on the new Synergy and 42 on the Full Throttle are pretty much even. That's really crazy when you think about it.


What's crazy is that would mean a PSE kid's bow at 37 pounds is dead even with an Elite at 55 Laffin'


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I will say this.......there isn't nearly as much talk about the Full Throttle in the time it has been on the market as this new Synergy has generated in 2 days of release to the public. I've never shot or held a Full Throttle but if the public liked the bow, there would be more discussion about it. All you have to do is look at the Full Throttle cams and 5" BH to know what to expect......it will not be a pleasant bow to shoot for most people and shooting a bow should be fun and enjoyable, not a task.

Even though the Synergy may not be for me, it is a very good looking bow and appears to be staying true to what Elite says they are all about which is shootability.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Hell if you think about it ,an elite rated at 325fps will really be a 310fps bow in the real world


0nepin said:


> I was comparing a fullthrottle with around 22lb less draw weight shooting the same arrow at the same speed as the synergy drawing 22lbs more . I mean if you really think about it .wow!!!! Maybe your shooting your slow azz synergy At 60lb but your getting old so wouldn't it be nice to pick up a 38lb bow and not lose any performance ?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a 5.5" BH Bow and it's truly A pleasure to shoot.its very easy to stack arrows at 40yrds with it.


tsilvers said:


> Well ever occur to you not all of us want or desire to shoot 5" brace bows... even at 38 lbs... ever! And this is coming from someone who been shooting pse bows long before most of u jumped on the wagon.. U agree comparing corvettes to cadillacs is entirely silly when purely talking horsepower... rediculous... If u want to objectively compare the synergy to something of equal specs... that'd b value added...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Lol yeah a 325fps rated obsession would only shoot 290fps .Jk but your right.


nhns4 said:


> This isn't obsession bows. But nice try quoting yourself. Lol


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

0nepin said:


> Lol yeah a 325fps rated obsession would only shoot 290fps .Jk but your right.


Lol


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

0nepin said:


> I have a 5.5" BH Bow and it's truly A pleasure to shoot.its very easy to stack arrows at 40yrds with it.


Not sure what I'm suppose to do here.... clap..clap..clap..clap...

That work? Dunno...


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Bowing would be more appropriate.jk but seriously it just an easy bow to shoot . Brace height is overrated


tsilvers said:


> Not sure what I'm suppose to do here.... clap..clap..clap..clap...
> 
> That work? Dunno...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

0nepin said:


> Bowing would be more appropriate.jk but seriously it just an easy bow to shoot . Brace height is overrated


I'll agree. I shot the Insanity much better than the answer. So I ditched the answer. If only I still had the Pulse.


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

0nepin said:


> Bowing would be more appropriate.jk but seriously it just an easy bow to shoot . Brace height is overrated


 If u say so... I've got a few 5-6 BH bows hanging right here... and i beg to differ... but that's just me.... for all around shooting... they typically stay in the bow rack..


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

It all depends on the bow. I have 5 7/8" BH bow that I shoot better than any other bow I have shot.a few years ago I won four money tournament in a row with it.set round and corse record with it.some low BH are extremely forgiving and some long BH bows are very demanding


tsilvers said:


> If u say so... I've got a few 5-6 BH bows hanging right here... and i beg to differ... but that's just me.... for all around shooting... they typically stay in the bow rack..


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

2lunger said:


> IMO, the Synergy feels smoother. Draw curve on the Synergy feels more like an arc than the traditional trapezoid of today's bows.
> 
> I will admit to being underwhelmed with the specs when they were released. After actually shooting the Synergy today, my hat's off to Elite for getting the speed they're getting out of a cam with that smooth of a draw.
> 
> The one I shot was a 29/60. 414 gr. arrow @ 272 fps with 7 gr. on the string. I think that put it within 2 fps of it's speed rating from Elite.


Thanks for posting some actual feedback. Glad to hear from someone who's actually shot the bow. LOL


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

im excited for the senergy


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Well after all the synergy talk what about the Victory? That's the bow I'm interested in. After 20 pages of banter nothing has been really said about it. It seems like Levi himself played a huge role in designing it. So it's gotta be good? Rt? Anyone know when those are getting released?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bighunterguy said:


> Well after all the synergy talk what about the Victory? That's the bow I'm interested in. After 20 pages of banter nothing has been really said about it. It seems like Levi himself played a huge role in designing it. So it's gotta be good? Rt? Anyone know when those are getting released?


This is the bow I've been wanting for many many years. Long ATA with a 7" brace height. I dig the 10* down stab insert too.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> Well after all the synergy talk what about the Victory? That's the bow I'm interested in. After 20 pages of banter nothing has been really said about it. It seems like Levi himself played a huge role in designing it. So it's gotta be good? Rt? Anyone know when those are getting released?


I'll find out Monday when mines ordered. I'm hoping I'll have it by December. I'm hearing mid November to early December getting them in shops via Facebook.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

0nepin said:


> I was comparing a fullthrottle with around 22lb less draw weight shooting the same arrow at the same speed as the synergy drawing 22lbs more . I mean if you really think about it .wow!!!! Maybe your shooting your slow azz synergy At 60lb but your getting old so wouldn't it be nice to pick up a 38lb bow and not lose any performance ?


This video from Ike's outdoors told me everything I needed to know about the Full Throttle go to the 25 second mark and notice how it tries to rip his shoulder out of socket shooting a 50 lb bow in a 70 degree indoor venue that would be a fun bow to shoot at 40 degrees after sitting in a tree for 6 hours(NOT).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeVDWd91yD8

Here's one from Outdoor Product Review go to the 5:00 min mark and watch him fight with that bow if that's what you like than shoot what you like, some of us prefer a bow that's fun to shoot and don't need to show how much of a man I am by how fast my bow is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeVDWd91yD8


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, getting ugly,,, anywho back to the bow, Im an old switchback, switchback xt and Elite Z28 fan none which were speed daemons by any means, but man did they kill some deer. I think for a hunting bow this thing is going to be a hit. if its as smooth, forgiving as them Im definitely going to give it a look.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thread cleaned up. Reminder: Trolling and thread derailing is against the site rules. An healthy debate is good but the childish arguing needs to stop. Please keep the debate on the subject matter. What happens on another forum needs to stay on that forum.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

bambikiller said:


> I seem to be very accurate with speed bows .. Heck top 3 every year in spot league .. With a speed bow vs the lens, 6 foot stab and 40 in ata bow crowd .. Plus with speed it makes judging yardage a bit easier and we all know how that can go at times in the heat of the moment whether you pre range or not ect .. I guess neither of us are going to change the others mind just stop crapping on the faster bows because you can't yourself handle them !


Haha! You are a pretty funny guy... I never bashed speed bows, they have their place, or rather target demographic, I just said that one should not assume a speed bow is the be all and end all of bows, speed is nice, but it comes at a price. (PS: With your talent at the range I would seriously suggest you get into competitive shooting full time, you could make a killing!)


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

One guy suggests buying a bow you need to turn down to be comfortable and another says by a synergy as it is so comfortable you can turn it up both to get similar performance. End results seem the same...


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

INGOZI said:


> Haha! You are a pretty funny guy... I never bashed speed bows, they have their place, or rather target demographic, I just said that one should not assume a speed bow is the be all and end all of bows, speed is nice, but it comes at a price. (PS: With your talent at the range I would seriously suggest you get into competitive shooting full time, you could make a killing!)


Shot professionally for a few years actually ... And I in no way said that speed bows were the end all be all .. You are mistaken


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll keep my slow, whimpy, 63# Energy 32 that shoots as smooth as butter but still put a couple arrows in the dirt behind my elk from 50 yards last month. Gonna have it for a while, but this Synergy looks like a smoth shooter.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

swampcruiser said:


> I'll keep my slow, whimpy, 63# Energy 32 that shoots as smooth as butter but still put a couple arrows in the dirt behind my elk from 50 yards last month. Gonna have it for a while, but this Synergy looks like a smoth shooter.


Congrats on the elk bro


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks- was a blast! Just amazed after all the worries about going down to a 60# bow how many pass thru's I got - one did pass thru a shoulder blade and then broke- took me 4 arrows. He was interested in a bull behind me so I got lots of shooting in just to be sure.


----------



## KiLLShoTx (Feb 13, 2014)

trucker3573 said:


> Come on...really..it's ok to love elite and just for whatever reason hate obsession but let's give credit where credit is do. Obsession and elite are VERY similar bows.


Obsession and Elite are not even in the same building as each other.....


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have not shot this bow but if it is smooth at draw has a some valley not spongy and has decent speed should be a good bow for older men or bad shoulders.But there are a lot of bows like I described that are 15 fps faster.Kinda like buying a car has 350 hp gets 22 miles to the gallon a similar car get 22 miles to the gallon but only gets 250 hp with one you going to buy if all else is pretty much equal.I know with one I will buy lol.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

salmon killer said:


> I have not shot this bow but if it is smooth at draw has a some valley not spongy and has decent speed should be a good bow for older men or bad shoulders.But there are a lot of bows like I described that are 15 fps faster.Kinda like buying a car has 350 hp gets 22 miles to the gallon a similar car get 22 miles to the gallon but only gets 250 hp with one you going to buy if all else is pretty much equal.I know with one I will buy lol.


Well I can say the elite won't have a spongy back wall. Its solid.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

salmon killer said:


> I have not shot this bow but if it is smooth at draw has a some valley not spongy and has decent speed should be a good bow for older men or bad shoulders.But there are a lot of bows like I described that are 15 fps faster.Kinda like buying a car has 350 hp gets 22 miles to the gallon a similar car get 22 miles to the gallon but only gets 250 hp with one you going to buy if all else is pretty much equal.I know with one I will buy lol.


But nothing is ever equal. To gain 15 fps you are either shortening brace,increasing length of peak weight,shortening valley, decreasing let-off and other ways.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

KiLLShoTx said:


> Obsession and Elite are not even in the same building as each other.....


I have a phoenix and E35 and I would say they are very similar.


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

COArrow said:


> I have a phoenix and E35 and I would say they are very similar.


What are the speed differences between the 2?

Scot


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

ElkFetish said:


> What are the speed differences between the 2?
> 
> Scot


The Phoenix is 2-4 fps faster on average. They are set at 58lb 28DL.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

KiLLShoTx said:


> Obsession and Elite are not even in the same building as each other.....


I don't know what else you posted on this thread but which one are you saying is some big huge improvement over the other? They are similar style bows with similar finish etc etc. Both great lines of bows. Don't know how you could greatly distance one from the other.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

KiLLShoTx said:


> Obsession and Elite are not even in the same building as each other.....


Obviously thats youre opinion and thats ok with me but my opinion is they are similiar nothing bad to say about either. Both companys make great bows. Ive owned several elites my latest was the energy 32 and ive owned 2 obsessions


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

COArrow said:


> The Phoenix is 2-4 fps faster on average. They are set at 58lb 28DL.


So, some here will swear the obsessions wont hit ibo. Guess the elites wont either. Not a smart remark. Just a statement to prove someone wrong. Nothing bad with either bow. Ive had both


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

KiLLShoTx said:


> Obsession and Elite are not even in the same building as each other.....


In my opinion Elite makes a far more overall "Elitetist" bow than an Obsession. Elites attention to detail far and away exceeds the work of Obsessions work. Elites dip and camo patterns are in my mind 100 times better.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> So, some here will swear the obsessions wont hit ibo. Guess the elites wont either. Not a smart remark. Just a statement to prove someone wrong. Nothing bad with either bow. Ive had both


I guess you are unaware of each bows IBO. The 35 is 330ibo. Phoenix is "up to" 343. So redo the math and see if you agree with your statement. He noticed the phoenix was 2-4 fps faster. Fast elite? Or slow obsession?


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

Livetohunt said:


> But nothing is ever equal. To gain 15 fps you are either shortening brace,increasing length of peak weight,shortening valley, decreasing let-off and other ways.


exactly.there's always a compromise.if there wasn't,it would a 1 bow market.everyone would own that one perfect bow that has everything instead of whichever bow has the features they want or need due to age or a bum shoulder etc.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> In my opinion Elite makes a far more overall "Elitetist" bow than an Obsession. Elites attention to detail far and away exceeds the work of Obsessions work. Elites dip and camo patterns are in my mind 100 times better.


Sorry but to each his own I guess.
Ive had plenty of Elites through the years and had two Elite 35's.
The Elites are not even close to the fit and finish of an Obsession.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Sorry but to each his own I guess.
> Ive had plenty of Elites through the years and had two Elite 35's.
> The Elites are not even close to the fit and finish of an Obsession.


I have returned new obsessions due to finish issues. Namely a nightmare. All companies have their issues.


----------



## tpentecost83 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nu uh my bow is better!!!!! LOL it kills me how many people feel the need to bash one bow or another. I have yet to pick up a flagship bow from any company and think it was junk. Some felt better than others but all nice equipment. As far as the Synergy I just can't figure out it's place in the elite lineup. I don't think you can compare it to other bow company offerings because every company has a different "goal" with what they develop. I have shot the Synergy several times next to my 32 and they both are easy to draw and shoot very well. I think the Synergy is a great bow with a great feel but I can't find the overwhelming advantage it offers over the 32 or the 35.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

tpentecost83 said:


> Nu uh my bow is better!!!!! LOL it kills me how many people feel the need to bash one bow or another. I have yet to pick up a flagship bow from any company and think it was junk. Some felt better than others but all nice equipment. As far as the Synergy I just can't figure out it's place in the elite lineup. I don't think you can compare it to other bow company offerings because every company has a different "goal" with what they develop. I have shot the Synergy several times next to my 32 and they both are easy to draw and shoot very well. I think the Synergy is a great bow with a great feel but I can't find the overwhelming advantage it offers over the 32 or the 35.


I agree with this, I have shot the synergy and think its a great bow and will serve bowhunters well. But im not sure it will sell because the e32 on the rack at the shop right next to it pulls just as good (maybe a touch stiffer), has a faster IBO and at my local shop is $100 cheaper. 
I know if i was buying a new Elite right now it would be the e32 over the synergy.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Sorry but to each his own I guess.
> Ive had plenty of Elites through the years and had two Elite 35's.
> The Elites are not even close to the fit and finish of an Obsession.


True we all have our opinions. Id take the Elite hands down.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

nhns4 said:


> I guess you are unaware of each bows IBO. The 35 is 330ibo. Phoenix is "up to" 343. So redo the math and see if you agree with your statement. He noticed the phoenix was 2-4 fps faster. Fast elite? Or slow obsession?


The Phoenix is from 335 to 343 and the one I had didn't even hit the low end of the IBO rating. That was at 72 pounds and 28.5" DL. The E32 I had hit its IBO rating without a problem. The phoenix is a nice bow though other than that.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

The big knock on the Obsession has always been over hyped speeds. 

So much so that I believe I recall obsessions owner trying to figure out why and then reconfiguring the ibo speeds to a lower number.

Since KS sold out Elite, has there been any hype in the Elite ibo stated speeds ?

Hyped speeds are nothing new to the archery industry. We all know that. But I have noticed the last few years that bow companies are using less of those used car tricks when posting their ibo speeds.

Gone mostly are your +\- to the hilt draw lengths of like 30.5 inch true draw lengths etc.

I consider Hoyt to be the most truthful in posting real time speeds and Elite not far behind.

Obsession has a spotted track record on speeds, as had Mathews, Bowtech and even PSE. 

The issue really is, within the guidelines of ibo ratings stand +\- factors. Smart bow companies utilize these to the max. 

This day and age of social media, bow companies can get slammed for false speeds and ruin their image quick as can be. Social media makes for great advertising whether good or bad.

So therefore today because of social media and forums like this, bow companies are using less +\- tactics and now has begun the new catch phrase "up to". Up to is basically BS used car speak utilizing all the advantages of the +\- allowances.

Ibo /Amo should do away with the grace of +\- and do a rigid 30 inch draw, 70 pound pull, period.


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

While growing up my Dad always told me that 1/3 of the population never leaves Jr. High and the mature 1/3, in their own eyes anyway, never leave high school. I always thought he was exaggerating but this thread proves that he was dead on accurate. :mg:

Here's to hoping the rest of us can figure out someway to manage the majority without going insane! 

This is a typical AT thread... great topic, good info, but a bunch of knuckleheads like to ruin it for everyone else. Just in case some of you yahoo's haven't thought of this concept yet... Most guys come here to learn not to have a couch potato pissing match. And it is a royal pain in the hind end to be forced to dredge our way through pages of worthless blather in an attempt to try and glean some nuggets of knowledge. 

All in favor or leaving our teenage years behind us please raise your hand! :wink:

Soap box off!

Scot


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I was not impressed with the Elite lineup until I shot the synergy. Overall great bow, with only a whisker biscuit it was absolutely dead in the hand, balanced very well, one of the most solid back walls I've ever felt, will be a great choice for bow hunters.. People only complain about the speed because other companies are producing 350+ speed bows, IMO shootability is far more important than speed. For what they are the 2015 Elite lineup is fairly impressive. I'm excited to shoot the victory in the coming weeks.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ElkFetish said:


> While growing up my Dad always told me that 1/3 of the population never leaves Jr. High and the mature 1/3, in their own eyes anyway, never leave high school. I always thought he was exaggerating but this thread proves that he was dead on accurate. :mg:
> 
> Here's to hoping the rest of us can figure out someway to manage the majority without going insane!
> 
> ...


And now your name calling ... Pot meet kettle lol


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Im not sure what Elite was trying to accomplish with synergy.They have already made that bow smooth but well made and fairly slow buy todays standards the Hunter comes to mind 325 fps was done 20 years ago .I think there new target bow will be a hit expecally with the longer draw archers it should fit that nitch.They do make a quality bow.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Could be time to make the switch back to Mathews


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad they didn't put a bow I want out. Can update the threads on the Answer and get a good bearfoot mauling.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Just shot the synergy. It is a smooth drawing bow and I really do like the updates to the grip, and the new string stop and cam coatings. They look good and are very smooth. If I already owned an e32 or e35 no way would I drop the cash for a synergy but would strongly consider one if I wanted an Elite and didn't own an E series.


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

So I have almost no experience with what would be considered a "flagship" bow. In fact the only ones I have ever shot are Ex-Wolverine's PB Phoenix & E35. Both shot awesome. But I did like the draw cycle on the phoenix a little better. Putting the awesome camo aside I think that the phoenix is just an ugly ass riser design, but that wouldnt stop me from buying one. I do want a little longer ATA then the phoenix, but not quite as long as the e35.. 

So if the synergy actually does draw smoother then the e35 I hope it gets a ton of hype so everyone buys one.. That way next year I can buy a good used one from the forums (cause there aint no way im going to spend a grand on a bare bow).


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

2015 spirit is the way to go if your 28" and under. Its just a flat out awsome bow. Just as fast as a 32 but almost 1/2# lighter. If your under 28" and don't shoot over 63# you need to give the spirit a try. Elites has one of the most complete hunting line ups to date. Speed is over rated......15-20 fps does VERY LITTLE in the real world; it looks awsome on paper though. I use to chase speed until it wrecked my shoulder. Now I shoot an Elite. The one thing I tell people is that when you first shoot an Elite you'll either love it or hate it. The synergy is a sweet bow and they'll kill deer just as dead as a 360ibo bow. Just saying.......


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

reaper159 said:


> 2015 spirit is the way to go if your 28" and under. Its just a flat out awsome bow. Just as fast as a 32 but almost 1/2# lighter. If your under 28" and don't shoot over 63# you need to give the spirit a try. Elites has one of the most complete hunting line ups to date. Speed is over rated......15-20 fps does VERY LITTLE in the real world; it looks awsome on paper though. I use to chase speed until it wrecked my shoulder. Now I shoot an Elite. The one thing I tell people is that when you first shoot an Elite you'll either love it or hate it. The synergy is a sweet bow and they'll kill deer just as dead as a 360ibo bow. Just saying.......


Don't go making sense, this is AT. :wink:


----------



## ArcheryRoad (Jan 23, 2012)

Shot the synergy - 60# limbs @ 29" draw. Straight out of box
Brass nock only on string
271 with 387 grain arrow - no tuning 
Bow is smooth - very little cam lean - at full draw it feels like it's locked up, have to push it to let down. This can be adjusted though
Holds great , very little shock , quiet! 
Like the grip and bow. Was hoping for a little more natural speed 
Didn't have a 70# to shoot. I like it but am waiting for new Hoyt's before I pick up a second bow. Hoyt has a speed bow coming should be interesting


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

reaper159 said:


> 2015 spirit is the way to go if your 28" and under. Its just a flat out awsome bow. Just as fast as a 32 but almost 1/2# lighter. If your under 28" and don't shoot over 63# you need to give the spirit a try. Elites has one of the most complete hunting line ups to date. Speed is over rated......15-20 fps does VERY LITTLE in the real world; it looks awsome on paper though. I use to chase speed until it wrecked my shoulder. Now I shoot an Elite. The one thing I tell people is that when you first shoot an Elite you'll either love it or hate it. The synergy is a sweet bow and they'll kill deer just as dead as a 360ibo bow. Just saying.......


There are some very shootable bows that will be kind to old shoulders mine have both been under a knife.Elite makes fine bows and speed is over rated but arrow weight is not if I want to shoot a slower bow I want 500grs of arrow working for me the new synergy will not give me the fast light arrow for a summer 3D or the heavy arrow with good speed for fall elk hunting.Its just has no nitch for me.But it is a well made bow.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

reaper159 said:


> 2015 spirit is the way to go if your 28" and under. Its just a flat out awsome bow. Just as fast as a 32 but almost 1/2# lighter. If your under 28" and don't shoot over 63# you need to give the spirit a try. Elites has one of the most complete hunting line ups to date. Speed is over rated......15-20 fps does VERY LITTLE in the real world; it looks awsome on paper though. I use to chase speed until it wrecked my shoulder. Now I shoot an Elite. The one thing I tell people is that when you first shoot an Elite you'll either love it or hate it. The synergy is a sweet bow and they'll kill deer just as dead as a 360ibo bow. Just saying.......



That's actually a pretty good idea for guys that want a bow that maxes at 61-62 and 28" draw 3.9 pounds is awesome! Why can't they make all the bows this light? Do they charge less for this bow? Would you wait years to get a 60 pound model?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> Just shot the synergy. It is a smooth drawing bow and I really do like the updates to the grip, and the new string stop and cam coatings. They look good and are very smooth. If I already owned an e32 or e35 no way would I drop the cash for a synergy but would strongly consider one if I wanted an Elite and didn't own an E series.


if I remember right you were the first one to sale the new 2014 elite on here.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

When the spirits came out last year my buddy (Znaint) brought his wife's over and we had the same thoughts. If we could somehow get this to a comfortable 28.5 in draw it would be an awesome hunting package.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

The spirit cost as much. Had my 60#er in 3 weeks. Its a flatout awsome bow. I've owned 2 pulses, E 32, E35, and spirit so I have a pretty good feel for elites. The spirit is by far my favorite. Imagine: a draw as easy as or easier than a 35 with a 31 7/8 ata and 3.9#s. This sums up the spirit. The thinner grip is also more repeatable than the 32&35 grip to me. Like I said in my earlier post if your thinking about getting an elite hunting bow and your 28" and under don't hesitate to give the spirit a try.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

Shot synergy in my shop tonight. Here are a few speeds right out of box with dloop. 
61.4 lbs

327.4gn @ 300.4
367.2 @ 284.9
405.6. @ 274.2

This was shot through Easton chronograph


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

cicero said:


> Shot synergy in my shop tonight. Here are a few speeds right out of box with dloop.
> 61.4 lbs
> 
> 327.4gn @ 300.4
> ...


At what DL?


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry forgot that. 29"


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

That is NOT a slow bow !

A 400 grain arrow @ 60 pounds which is over 6 1/2 grains a pound hitting 275 ish ?

Bump this bow up to 70 pounds and you might be 280. 280 is plenty fast for a hunting arrow.


----------



## cicero (Jan 17, 2010)

No it isn't. Was looking at a Hoyt ad this morning and it had the Faktor 34 at 330fps IBO with 6 3/4 brace height. That is only 5fps slower than Synergy with 3/4 inch less brace!! 
More and more I shoot this bow the more I like it!!!


----------



## ElkFetish (Aug 12, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> That is NOT a slow bow !
> 
> A 400 grain arrow @ 60 pounds which is over 6 1/2 grains a pound hitting 275 ish ?
> 
> Bump this bow up to 70 pounds and you might be 280. 280 is plenty fast for a hunting arrow.


Was thinking the same exact thing. Those numbers surprised me. Maybe one of the other perks we will find is that this cam system works well with heavier arrows, which is the exact opposite of most speed bows out there right now. You go much over IBO arrow weight and find the cam efficiecy drops way off.

This is encouraging to me!

Scot


----------



## SlinginZ7 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have one I setup to try and kill some deer with. Took the 60* Limbs off and swapped them out for a set of 70* Limbs for an E32 I had here. It shot my 408 Gr Pro Hunter at 28/61* at 265 FPS. When I put the 70* Limbs on it's shooting the same arrow at 28/71* - 284-285 FPS. This is with tied nocksets, 1/4" Tru Peep, and a D Loop. On 70* it is way smoother than an E32 and about the same as an E35 to me. The bow holds really well with a 10/8 B Stinger Setup also. Where the bow shines is in Noise and Vibration. It's almost as quiet as my Obsession Phoenix which is the quietest bow on the market IMO and is about the same vibration as the Phoenix. Overall someone who wants a nice shooting hunting bow that isn't concerned about speed should love it. However that is a smaller part of the market these days. I wasn't impressed in the slightest bit when we got them in but it is growing on me.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

these remind me quite a bit of my first bow slightly more parallel limbs but overall same technology

Bow on the left


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Like how they were so creative and used a name for a new bow that was used back in 2007.
> Really shows how uncreative Elite is these days.


They used Energy in 2006, Synergy in 2007 so by extrapolation we can hope they release the GT500 next year. I know a lot of people would love to see a 2016 GT500.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

NCBuckNBass said:


> That's actually a pretty good idea for guys that want a bow that maxes at 61-62 and 28" draw 3.9 pounds is awesome! Why can't they make all the bows this light? Do they charge less for this bow? Would you wait years to get a 60 pound model?


The Spirit series only goes to 60 because they made it Lighter. They can make any bow lighter but it does not accomplish
What Elite is trying to do... Shoot ability! To much flex in the riser if you go to heavy with the spirit


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I got my samples in last week..out of box felt good..after measuring strings and adjusting a little bow is pretty sweet..just by putting the stock strings to elites lengths made big difference as the string was 1/4 in short and cables 1/8 in long out of box..side by side with e35 same specs the synergy was only 2-3 slower but draws better ,much quieter and dead at shot.


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

Breathn said:


> I got my samples in last week..out of box felt good..after measuring strings and adjusting a little bow is pretty sweet..just by putting the stock strings to elites lengths made big difference as the string was 1/4 in short and cables 1/8 in long out of box..side by side with e35 same specs the synergy was only 2-3 slower but draws better ,much quieter and dead at shot.


Very interesting! I was thinking of selling my 35 for the Synergy but with the Spirit being 3.9 lbs and packing it through the mountains for miles I might rethink this. I shoot 62 lbs anyways. Thanks for sharing


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> That is NOT a slow bow !
> 
> A 400 grain arrow @ 60 pounds which is over 6 1/2 grains a pound hitting 275 ish ?
> 
> Bump this bow up to 70 pounds and you might be 280. 280 is plenty fast for a hunting arrow.


Spot on!


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I shot the Spirit the other day. Got to say I was shocked it felt nice If I didnt have a 30.5" draw I'd shoot it. Was hoping to order up a Victory today but got sick and never made it to the shop. I'm very happy with the Victory specs. From talking to my buddies they seem pretty impressed with the Synergy. Dead in the hand and quiet. Wish it was faster but I still wont get rid of my 35's even if it was.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

bendnsend said:


> So dumb same bows for 4 years just different riser and same slow speeds. Glad i got away from them. They need to get a faster bow and split
> Limbs


I'm a 26.5 in DL and in shooting 290 fps with 70 foot pounds of KE with a hunting arrow. In happy with my speed and my groups are the tightest I have ever had with any bow. Why does Elite need more speed? My example alone is proof that you don't need that much more speed! Me a short DL can get it done. Why split limbs? Is there a clear advantage besides lightening the bow? Whether you like Elite one should respect them for going the other direction for marketing a little longer BH and more forgiving bow while every other company goes with just blazing speed! I made the switch last year from a Bowtech and glad I did with no regrets.


----------



## Earlyboomer (Sep 29, 2013)

nhns4 said:


> If you find one ill buy it lol


Where's the rest of the Strother quote?? "Especially the ones that buy my stuff."


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

bendnsend said:


> So dumb same bows for 4 years just different riser and same slow speeds. Glad i got away from them. They need to get a faster bow and split
> Limbs


And Obsession has had the same thing for the last 3 years. Different risers and the same dumb over inflated speed ratings. :wink:


----------



## Earlyboomer (Sep 29, 2013)

2lunger said:


> And Obsession has had the same thing for the last 3 years. Different risers and the same dumb over inflated speed ratings. :wink:


There's always crossbows or PSE


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

Earlyboomer said:


> Where's the rest of the Strother quote?? "Especially the ones that buy my stuff."


:heh:


----------



## 2lunger (Nov 16, 2010)

Earlyboomer said:


> There's always crossbows or PSE


For me....or bendnsend????


----------



## bendnsend (Apr 18, 2013)

2lunger said:


> And Obsession has had the same thing for the last 3 years. Different risers and the same dumb over inflated speed ratings. :wink:


I shot elite for 2 years then switched to obsession after 2012 season and never been more happy. More quiet. Flatter arrow flight. Shoot farther and more accurate. And my obsessions are shootin 25 fps faster with a heavier arrow then my elite would with a lighter arrow. So no inflated speeds to me. Just a better bow to have. Imo


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

bendnsend said:


> I shot elite for 2 years then switched to obsession after 2012 season and never been more happy. More quiet. Flatter arrow flight. Shoot farther and more accurate. And my obsessions are shootin 25 fps faster with a heavier arrow then my elite would with a lighter arrow. So no inflated speeds to me. Just a better bow to have. Imo


I have a very difficult time believing a obsession bow with a heavier arrow, same brace, same poundage will shoot 25 fps faster than just about any bow in the world of the top bows.

25 fps of true chrono speed and like brace is part near impossible. Especially since obsession on record declassified their speed ratings 2 years ago.

Not an obsession objector or hater, I'd say this on any high end bow. To disprove my doubt, I'd have to witness it on the same chrono or otherwise I call BS.


----------



## bendnsend (Apr 18, 2013)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I have a very difficult time believing a obsession bow with a heavier arrow, same brace, same poundage will shoot 25 fps faster than just about any bow in the world of the top bows.
> 
> 25 fps of true chrono speed and like brace is part near impossible. Especially since obsession on record declassified their speed ratings 2 years ago.
> 
> Not an obsession objector or hater, I'd say this on any high end bow. To disprove my doubt, I'd have to witness it on the same chrono or otherwise I call BS.


Sorry i meant 15. My elite shot 314 64 # 29 draw 340 g. My OB was shootin a 355g at 330 at same specs. Same chrono.


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

What was your elite bow and what was your obsession bow ?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

bendnsend said:


> Sorry i meant 15. My elite shot 314 64 # 29 draw 340 g. My OB was shootin a 355g at 330 at same specs. Same chrono.


It appears you lost your integrity now. Which is not a big deal. However, I'd say for anyone to believe you @ even 15 fps increase, you'd have to have it done on video in controlled conditions.

Maybe we can get those bow junky guys to do a comparison.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Bendnsend you never answered my questions!!???


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

My God
44pgs of. My bow brand is better than youres. Shoot what you like and quit being so 5th grade over it. I just happen to like both obsession and elite.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ridgehunter70 said:


> My God
> 44pgs of. My bow brand is better than youres. Shoot what you like and quit being so 5th grade over it. I just happen to like both obsession and elite.


In America, 5th grade is the new 25-45 year old behavior.....


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

whack n' stack said:


> In America, 5th grade is the new 25-45 year old behavior.....


Im beginning to believe it. Lol


----------



## Big Rig24 (Jul 20, 2012)

Alright I just wasted 15 minutes of my life reading 18 pages of posts about flat billed hats and Elites being slow. Don't care! I am looking for a price on the victory! LOL people say they love the specs of it. One of and probably the most important spec is the price. If it really is going to cost me $200 more for a blue riser victory over a black victory, i want an explanation.


----------



## Big Rig24 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ignore the avatar, that was the old me. I have a Pure


----------



## Big Rig24 (Jul 20, 2012)

And one more thing and Im done. No one raved over the new High Country bow that shoots 405fps! Why the bashing of a normal speed bow around 280-310?


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

As much as Elite isn't the bow for me I kind of think they're smart. The market for faster bows with split limbs, short ATA, brace, etc... is FLOODED with options. Someone who just wants a simple bow with not a lot of BS bells and whistles that's easy to draw and hold is going to look at Elite. Bottom line to some people simple is better and speed doesn't matter.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Big Rig24 said:


> Alright I just wasted 15 minutes of my life reading 18 pages of posts about flat billed hats and Elites being slow. Don't care! I am looking for a price on the victory! LOL people say they love the specs of it. One of and probably the most important spec is the price. If it really is going to cost me $200 more for a blue riser victory over a black victory, i want an explanation.


Could be color paint/finish cost more for materials. Also probably do smaller runs meaning more cost. And cant leave out that people will pay more for colors


----------



## Big Rig24 (Jul 20, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Could be color paint/finish cost more for materials. Also probably do smaller runs meaning more cost. And cant leave out that people will pay more for colors


$200 is still a little much. I could see $75 maybe $100. I know there will be people that pay for it though. Just makes it harder on us lil guys saving up for anew 2015 bow


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Pete's been answering questions over at the Elite forum and from the horses mouth an "orange" Victory will be $1249 MSRP. So that is what MSRP will be for the color bows.


A local dealer to where I'm at quoted me $1199 for an orange Victory when they ship (that was MAP). I haven't seen anything concrete but I believe there is actually a $300 up charge for colors... So if you are happy with Black I think you will be able to get one for $899 (MAP).


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Dang I just ordered a orange Victory and cant remember the up charge. I want to say 250


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

148p&y said:


> Dang I just ordered a orange Victory and cant remember the up charge. I want to say 250


How much did you get it for? I was quoted $1199


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

And wife if you read that last post someone hacked my account and posted that.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

pm ed ya Rex


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

148p&y said:


> pm ed ya Rex


Thanks brother!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bcowette said:


> As much as Elite isn't the bow for me I kind of think they're smart. The market for faster bows with split limbs, short ATA, brace, etc... is FLOODED with options. Someone who just wants a simple bow with not a lot of BS bells and whistles that's easy to draw and hold is going to look at Elite. Bottom line to some people simple is better and speed doesn't matter.


So why are they charging close to a grand for a (simple) bow.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

> So why are they charging close to a grand for a (simple) bow.


Elite Victory is 799 at my local shop


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

kwilde said:


> Elite Victory is 799 at my local shop


Won't be for long I would think. That is below MAP. That shop is making almost nothing at that price.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

> Won't be for long I would think. That is below MAP. That shop is making almost nothing at that price.


Color was 1099
Synergy hanging on the wall was 819
E35's all last year 789
I believe they are the number 2 elite dealer in country, great prices on Elites


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't believe they didn't get in trouble. My shop tried to sell a bow for under MAP and got his butt chewed.


----------



## bringthefunk27 (Mar 11, 2013)

All these speed freaks on here makes me wonder how our ancestors ever survived with stick and string? Oh... they had skill!!! My bow shoots around 280fps and when 425 grains of arrow and broadhead hit what I'm shooting at it usually don't go far. Never been rhino hunting though.


----------



## ssmaro (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll stick with my Target Red Energy that I've ordered.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> So why are they charging close to a grand for a (simple) bow.


Elite make a very high quality bow that shoots great, tunes easily, comes with good strings, has perfect lasting finish, and is very durable. I think the real question is, "why do other companies charge $1000 for bows with splintering limbs, finish that comes off in a month, horrible strings, and bolt holes drilled wrong?"


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jellymon said:


> Elite make a very high quality bow that shoots great, tunes easily, comes with good strings, has perfect lasting finish, and is very durable. I think the real question is, "why do other companies charge $1000 for bows with splintering limbs, finish that comes off in a month, horrible strings, and bolt holes drilled wrong?"


I will totally agree.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jellymon said:


> Elite make a very high quality bow that shoots great, tunes easily, comes with good strings, has perfect lasting finish, and is very durable. I think the real question is, "why do other companies charge $1000 for bows with splintering limbs, finish that comes off in a month, horrible strings, and bolt holes drilled wrong?"


Should have stated. will agree with everything but finish. Cerakote sucks.
Finish on cams peels and chips very easy. But there are other bow manufacturers making bows that will rival any elite that dont costs a grand.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Should have stated. will agree with everything but finish. Cerakote sucks.
> Finish on cams peels and chips very easy. But there are other bow manufacturers making bows that will rival any elite that dont costs a grand.


I forgot about the cerakote. Lol. No problems with mine but I have seen some bad pictures. Hopefully the pro kote is better. I do agree though, elite along with everyone else costs way too much.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jellymon said:


> I forgot about the cerakote. Lol. No problems with mine but I have seen some bad pictures. Hopefully the pro kote is better. I do agree though, elite along with everyone else costs way too much.


Yeah only time will tell but at least they admitting having issues and chose to do something about it.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Shot the synergy saturday. It was 28 dl so it was short for me. It was drawing 64 lbs. Thought the draw was smoother than e35. Felt like my cpx at 60 lbs. Normal solid wall. Synergy was dead at shot. Also the redesigned string stop looks and works great.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jun 23, 2005)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I can't believe they didn't get in trouble. My shop tried to sell a bow for under MAP and got his butt chewed.


You have to know your buyer. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You can sell them for whatever you want, just don't post it on ArcheryLooseLipsSinksShips. lain:


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

sagecreek said:


> You can sell them for whatever you want, just don't post it on ArcheryLooseLipsSinksShips. lain:


spot on!


----------

